# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - Sept 2015



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

Following on from the August thread, please say hello to the thread for September.

Some facts:

The name September comes from the old Roman word 'septem', which means seven, because in the Roman calendar it was the seventh month. The Anglo-Saxons called it Gerst monath (Barley month), because it was their time when they harvested barley to be made into their favourite drink - barley brew. They also called it Haefest monath, or Harvest month.

The Romans believed that the month of September was looked after by the god, Vulcan. As the god of the fire and forge they therefore expected September to be associated with fires, volcanic eruptions and earthquakes.

September is the start of the school year. Students return to school after the six week summer holiday.

And the weather:


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

And lots of very fiery, impassioned people were born in this month .


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2015)

i've heard a planning application's been lodged for the excavation of a huge subterranean area beneath the town hall which will house almost all of lambeth's services.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's another superb round up of last month's Brixton news. 

Pub closures, excessive Council expenditure and Lambeth Labour bid to halt the Leadership contest: the August silly season at Brixton Buzz


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Tonight's Town Panning Meeting will be a block-buster for connoisseurs of generation.

There are two central Brixton items:

Your New Town Hall plans of which run to nearly 300 pages according to the agenda document (link below)

Toplin House (otherwise known as the Ferndale Road Post Office building). This too is a major scheme, though only 32 agenda pages are devoted to this.

My view is that the Toplin House proposal will tidy up the area, and generate employment, though at the expense of Post Office uers, who will have further to walk.

Your New Town Hall seems to be town planning gone mad. In a way I am glad to have a pressing engagement elsewhere so won't have to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous regeneration officers.

http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/doc...9.00 Planning Applications Committee.pdf?T=10


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

Cheers CH1

Will give it a read. Keen to see what's going on with the Toplin House proposal


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> T
> Toplin House (otherwise known as the Ferndale Road Post Office building). This too is a major scheme, though only 32 agenda pages are devoted to this.
> 
> My view is that the Toplin House proposal will tidy up the area, and generate employment, though at the expense of Post Office uers, who will have further to walk.


 Will there be any post offices left soon? This is the only post office in Brixton.
 Nearest ones will be Brixton Hill, Stockwell, Clapham, Kennington, Camberwell or Herne Hill. Humph.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Will there be any post offices left soon? This is the only post office in Brixton.
> Nearest ones will be Brixton Hill, Stockwell, Clapham, Kennington, Camberwell or Herne Hill. Humph.



Doesn't seem that different to me.

Principle ground floor only reduced by 12 sqm
Loss of 5 counters
But increase of self service counters
No loss of service as old PO won't close until new one opens
No reduction in staff
PO stated the new premises are good
Its only moving a few yards up the road but will have disabled access (doesn't it currently have that? I can't remember)
Tbf, the place needs more staff and more counters. The queues are always hideous


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Doesn't seem that different to me.
> 
> Principle ground floor only reduced by 12 sqm
> Loss of 5 counters
> ...


Current one's got a ramp


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Doesn't seem that different to me.
> 
> Principle ground floor only reduced by 12 sqm
> Loss of 5 counters
> ...


So it wont close then? or only while being done up? phew. 

I must say I hate that PO - horrendous, bad temptered queues everytime I go in there.  I go out of my way to avoid it, didn't fancy the the queues following me to the other offices.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> So it wont close then? or only while being done up? phew.
> 
> I must say I hate that PO - horrendous, bad temptered queues everytime I go in there.  I go out of my way to avoid it, didn't fancy the the queues following me to the other offices.



If I'm reading it right, the proposal says it wont close until the new PO is finished. Presumably they can then move straight in


----------



## Rushy (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Loss of 5 counters


As long as the new ones are all open, that's no difference!


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> As long as the new ones are all open, that's no difference!



Fair point


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Doesn't seem that different to me.
> 
> Principle ground floor only reduced by 12 sqm
> Loss of 5 counters
> But increase of self service counters



Those 'self service counters' may suit the PO management but they're complicated to use and spend an awful lot of time being broken.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Those 'self service counters' may suit the PO management but they're complicated to use and spend an awful lot of time being broken.



I know some people hate them, but I prefer them for straightforward transactions. The PO said it increased them due to demand; somebody must be asking for them. None of that is relevant if they're broken however


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I know some people hate them, but I prefer them for straightforward transactions. The PO said it increased them due to demand; somebody must be asking for them. None of that is relevant if they're broken however


And you believe what they say? If they actually listened to 'demand' they wouldn't have closed so many Post Offices in the first place.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

That's a reversed situation


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Will there be any post offices left soon? This is the only post office in Brixton.
> Nearest ones will be Brixton Hill, Stockwell, Clapham, Kennington, Camberwell or Herne Hill. Humph.


We do have one in Tulse Hill.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> That's a reversed situation


From my experience, the self service areas in the Ferndale Road aren't very popular, even when they're working, and some old people find them very confusing.

Look at the state of them:







The nightmare that is the Ferndale Road Post Office in Brixton - a rant


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

Fair enough

[EDIT] Only saw the photo after you edited - must have been a split second later, but, that doesn't look that bad. Except for the square counter in the middle which customers have turned into a rubbish collecting area, the actual machines are clear. I assume not working at the time of the photo?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> We do have one in Tulse Hill.


And one in Elm Park, when it's open.  

BTW before any pedants point out that every post office is only usable when open, this one has somewhat more random hours than most in the area.  OTOH it's within walking distance of Brixton Hill as well as Tulse Hill.  And the customer service in there is good, when open.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Will there be any post offices left soon? This is the only post office in Brixton.
> Nearest ones will be Brixton Hill, Stockwell, Clapham, Kennington, Camberwell or Herne Hill. Humph.



Stockwell is closing. The thinking is that Ferndale will be a suitable replacement for Stockwell folk.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2015)

Could do with sweeping the floor though


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

These poor old OAPs protested outside the Coldharbour Lane PO when it was closed down 12 years ago. The woman that ran it was ace. She took no nonsense off anyone. 






Brixton ten years ago: Post Office closes in Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Fingers (Sep 1, 2015)

editor said:


> From my experience, the self service areas in the Ferndale Road aren't very popular, even when they're working, and some old people find them very confusing.
> 
> Look at the state of them:
> 
> ...



Good grief. If I lived in Brixton it would have been quicker to bus it to Tulse Hill or Herne Hill than queue up in that hell hole. Now they want Stockwell residents to use it as well?  RIP GPO.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

I've just popped Haart a line to see if they've had permission from the council to bolt their advert on to this sign outside Southwyck House. 

 

I hear it gets quite windy around there at night.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2015)

Greebo said:


> And one in Elm Park, when it's open.
> 
> BTW before any pedants point out that every post office is only usable when open, this one has somewhat more random hours than most in the area.  OTOH it's within walking distance of Brixton Hill as well as Tulse Hill.  And the customer service in there is good, when open.


I believe it's opening hours are as random as they are because of caring commitments. I did smile when we went there one day and there was a sign on the door saying 'sorry closed having baby'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Will there be any post offices left soon? This is the only post office in Brixton.
> Nearest ones will be Brixton Hill, Stockwell, Clapham, Kennington, Camberwell or Herne Hill. Humph.



Crown Offices/Main Post Offices (as opposed to sub-Post Offices) have been being knocked off for 20-odd years now. Part of a strategy dreamed up in the late '80s by the head honcho of Post Office Counters Limited to "realise the value" of their freehold holdings - in other words to cash in on high property prices at the time, and go over to leasehold and/or "collaboration" with retail chains like W.H. Shits.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Those 'self service counters' may suit the PO management but they're complicated to use and spend an awful lot of time being broken.



Apparently there are all of 3 repair blokes employed to cover every machine in Greater London.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> I believe it's opening hours are as random as they are because of caring commitments. <snip>


I know, but it's very hard to support that branch when the opening hours are so very random at times.  The last few months, I've ended up going to Tulse Hill instead if it was shut and I couldn't spare the time to wait for it to open.  When it's open, it's great.  

It was open when I went around noon today (I've long since given up going there first thing as it's often meant waiting around and fuming if it opens late) and the thinner older bloke was in there - haven't seen him in there for several months...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2015)

editor said:


> And you believe what they say? If they actually listened to 'demand' they wouldn't have closed so many Post Offices in the first place.



To be fair to SpamMisery, the increased demand isn't so much an artefact of closures, as of eBay and Amazon Marketplace - something like an extra 10-12 million packets per year over 2005, and rising.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I know, but it's very hard to support that branch when the opening hours are so very random at times.  The last few months, I've ended up going to Tulse Hill instead if it was shut and I couldn't spare the time to wait for it to open.  When it's open, it's great.
> 
> It was open when I went around noon today (I've long since given up going there first thing as it's often meant waiting around and fuming if it opens late) and the thinner older bloke was in there - haven't seen him in there for several months...


We must have just missed each other


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> We must have just missed each other


We really must stop not meeting like this - people will talk.


----------



## MissL (Sep 2, 2015)

generally you can't go wrong with elm park post office if you visit mid to late morning and mid to late afternoon except of course on the days they are closed 'having baby'. love this.


----------



## se5 (Sep 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I've just popped Haart a line to see if they've had permission from the council to bolt their advert on to this sign outside Southwyck House.
> 
> View attachment 76063
> 
> I hear it gets quite windy around there at night.



I think its likely that Haart have done a deal with the organisers of the Myatts South summer festival (probably Lambeth Living) to promote the event/ themselves - if its like other events I know of  the organisers get something like £15-20 for each branded board that is put up, how quickly the board will  be taken down by Haart after the event is a different matter...


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

se5 said:


> I think its likely that Haart have done a deal with the organisers of the Myatts South summer festival (probably Lambeth Living) to promote the event/ themselves - if its like other events I know of  the organisers get something like £15-20 for each branded board that is put up, how quickly the board will  be taken down by Haart after the event is a different matter...


I'm pretty sure they have no permission to bolt it on the side of council notices though. I've tweeted them seeing as they haven't bothered to answer to the email.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2015)

se5 said:


> I think its likely that Haart have done a deal with the organisers of the Myatts South summer festival (probably Lambeth Living) to promote the event/ themselves - if its like other events I know of  the organisers get something like £15-20 for each branded board that is put up, how quickly the board will  be taken down by Haart after the event is a different matter...



Pedder, which sponsored our street party, took the signs down within the agreed period of two to three weeks.

In contrast, LET BY, LET AND MANAGED BY etc signs stay up way beyond the legal maximum time, serving simply as general advertising.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Pedder, which sponsored our street party, took the signs down within the agreed period of two to three weeks.
> 
> In contrast, LET BY, LET AND MANAGED BY etc signs stay up way beyond the legal maximum time, serving simply as general advertising.



You should see the "Let & Managed by Petermans" signs all over Herne Hill and Denmark Hill. Fucking eyesore. They stay up for years.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 2, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> You should see the "Let & Managed by Petermans" signs all over Herne Hill and Denmark Hill. Fucking eyesore. They stay up for years.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 2, 2015)

MissL said:


> generally you can't go wrong with elm park post office if you visit mid to late morning and mid to late afternoon except of course on the days they are closed 'having baby'. love this.


It drives me POTTY! If it opened when it should (advertised hours) I could use the post office regularly as it is on my way to work. As it is I just can't use a post office during the week. So I get presents sent direct from online suppliers to the recipient (usually by courier), send Moonpig e mail cards etc - all of which loses custom and business for the post office and Royal Mail. I was sympathetic to the original family crisis (I believe there was a bereavement at some stage too?) but when so many post offices are being closed amidst much dismay from workers and customers alike I am finding a year's worth of not being open til gone 10am pretty damn bad!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



Regularly do that, but the latest clear-up left me with a £250 bill for alleged damage to a front wall holding a redundant sign.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2015)

se5 said:


> I think its likely that Haart have done a deal with the organisers of the Myatts South summer festival (probably Lambeth Living) to promote the event/ themselves - if its like other events I know of  the organisers get something like £15-20 for each branded board that is put up, how quickly the board will  be taken down by Haart after the event is a different matter...



Lambeth Living doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Regularly do that...



...as long as they are not sponsoring your street party?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> It drives me POTTY! If it opened when it should (advertised hours) I could use the post office regularly <snip>


Same as - particularly on the Tuesdays when my Oyster's run out of credit, and I can't top it up until I've been to a post office - it's an extra hour out of an already busy day to wait around, give up waiting and walk to the next nearest.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...as long as they are not sponsoring your street party?



Not while sponsoring obviously! Occupiers give consent

The law says boards must be removed within 14 days of a contract being signed.

I can't imagine this ever happens.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2015)

Boots in Brixton no longer sells soluble paracetamol. Soluble paracetamol with caffeine or paracetamol with Codeine, Soluble Asprin (didn't know you could still get that) but not just cheap soluble paracetamol.  Weird.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Blimey, it must have been windy tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Boots in Brixton no longer sells soluble paracetamol. Soluble paracetamol with caffeine or paracetamol with Codeine, Soluble Asprin (didn't know you could still get that) but not just cheap soluble paracetamol.  Weird.



Solpadeine?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Solpadeine?


Solpadeine Headache, a combination of paracetamol and caffeine
Solpadeine Plus, a compound analgesic containing paracetamol and codeine (Co-codamol), with caffeine
Solpadeine Max, a compound analgesic containing paracetamol and codeine (Co-codamol), with a higher codeine content than Solpadeine Plus
Solpadeine Migraine, a compound analgesic containing ibuprofen and codeine


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Boots in Brixton no longer sells soluble paracetamol. Soluble paracetamol with caffeine or paracetamol with Codeine, Soluble Asprin (didn't know you could still get that) but not just cheap soluble paracetamol.  Weird.


Try Superdrug or your nearest small chemist?  Sometimes they can order something in if it's not on the shelves.

Edited to add:  I tell whoever's selling the painkiller to me that I sometimes take it for pain which has woken me up, so caffeine would be a Really Bad Idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Solpadeine Headache, a combination of paracetamol and caffeine
> Solpadeine Plus, a compound analgesic containing paracetamol and codeine (Co-codamol), with caffeine
> Solpadeine Max, a compound analgesic containing paracetamol and codeine (Co-codamol), with a higher codeine content than Solpadeine Plus
> Solpadeine Migraine, a compound analgesic containing ibuprofen and codeine



I love Max.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Blimey, it must have been windy tonight.
> 
> View attachment 76108


It's a real shame that happened, because it looks like it was advertising a really nice community event this weekend - I hope it doesn't mean that fewer people get to enjoy it as a result. 

Vassall View: everything about Vassall Ward in Lambeth: Myatt's Field South Festival in September

Although I think I have solved the riddle of why it was attached to that council sign - it'e because it's an event that is jointly organised by the council and Haart.

If only somebody had been close by that could have popped it back up.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It's a real shame that happened, because it looks like it was advertising a really nice community event this weekend - I hope it doesn't mean that fewer people get to enjoy it as a result.


So you think it's OK for estate agents to nail up their adverts wherever they like, just so long as they happen to include a mention of a nearby event?

Estate agents have a long history of sticking up their ugly and sometimes dangerous advertising boards where they shouldn't. Fuck them.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So you think it's OK for estate agents to nail up their adverts wherever they like, just so long as they happen to include a mention a nearby event? Fuck them.


I don't think anything of the sort, I'm just saying what I said above.  Don't try and twist my words.

I think it's a shame the wind blew the sign what appears to be quite some distance over to the bins, as fewer people will see information about the community Summer Festival featuring face painting for kids and a free bicycle workshop.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I don't think anything of the sort, I'm just saying what I said above.  Don't try and twist my words.
> 
> I think it's a shame the wind blew the sign what appears to be quite some distance over to the bins, as fewer people will see information about the community Summer Festival featuring face painting for kids and a free bicycle workshop.


All people would see from the road/pavement is an advert for Haart, what with that being_ by far_ the biggest text on the sign.

I hope all their shitty adverts get blown into bins.

PS There's no mention of "face painting for kids and a free bicycle workshop" on that sign by virtue of most of the space being taken up by the words Haart and all their contact details.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> PS There's no mention of "face painting for kids and a free bicycle workshop" on that sign by virtue of most of the space being taken up by the words Haart and all their contact details.



Oh I don't think that's an issue - it happens at most of those kind of events, people would assume that kind of thing - if they'd seen it.

And whatever the size of the lettering, I suspect more people would attend the Summer Festival as a result than go and buy/sell a house.

So.. just a shame that fewer people might get to attend a community event as a result. Like I said.

Bloody wind!  **shakes fist**


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Information is a bit scarce about this event. From Lambeth's website:


----------



## pesh (Sep 3, 2015)

Get a roll of gaffer and cover the top and bottom leaving just the advert for the festival showing


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Bloody wind!  **shakes fist**



There's no reasoning with the wind


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And whatever the size of the lettering, I suspect more people would attend the Summer Festival as a result than go and buy/sell a house.
> 
> So.. just a shame that fewer people might get to attend a community event as a result. Like I said.


Nope. It won't make any difference at all because it was too far away from the road, but what is far more likely to make a difference is doing something practical like starting a thread here about the event.

But you'd rather spend your energies arguing the toss here and trying to score points than actually do anything positive like that, eh?

Sigh.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2015)

Was that the only advert for the festival on that stretch of road?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's what people can do if you actually give a toss about promoting this event: add it to the Buzz calendar here.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

It's a shame the wind didn't also blow down the Lambeth sign that the Haart sign was attached to, because most of the lettering on it is even smaller than the lettering on the Haart sign, so local residents would not have been able to read it from the street either and hence it serves no purpose except as an eyesore.

Maybe it will be stormy again tonight?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's a shame the wind didn't also blow down the Lambeth sign that the Haart sign was attached to, because most of the lettering on it is even smaller than the lettering on the Haart sign, so local residents would not have been able to read it from the street.
> 
> Maybe it will be stormy again tonight?


Maybe you'll give up being so pointlessly petty? That would be better all round, I think.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Nope. It won't make any difference at all because it was too far away from the road, but what is far more likely to make a difference is doing something practical like starting a thread here about the event.
> 
> But you'd rather spend your energies arguing the toss here and trying to score points than actually do anything positive like that, eh?
> 
> Sigh.


I have no direct interest in the event as I don't live in the area, so I am unlikely to promote it.

Neither was I attempting to score points - I merely stated that it was a shame that the wind blew it away as it was promoting a community event.  If you think I was trying to score points you must be paranoid.

I also answered your question about why it was bolted to a council sign.

So *please* give the 'holier than thou' crap a rest will you


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Information is a bit scarce about this event. From Lambeth's website:
> View attachment 76124


AFAIK there's a similar family fun day staged this weekend on this estate (Cressingham Gardens) - I have good reason to suspect that it'll be used to sell regeneration (regardless of consent) as a Good Thing, particularly when part of it will showcase the estate team doing minor repairs for free around the estate.  Minor repairs, for free, which they ought to have been getting on with all along.  This is on a par with a child who's past the first bit of potty training still wanting lots of praise every time they do a poo.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I also answered your question about why it was bolted to a council sign.


It really won't have been approved by the council, you know.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK there's a similar family fun day staged this weekend on this estate (Cressingham Gardens) - I have good reason to suspect that it'll be used to sell regeneration (regardless of consent) as a Good Thing, particularly when part of it will showcase the estate team doing minor repairs for free around the estate.  Minor repairs, for free, which they ought to have been getting on with all along.  This is on a par with a child who's past the first bit of potty training still wanting lots of praise every time they do a poo.


Yep - they've done that on our estate, and we're supposed to feel grateful for it.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep - they've done that on our estate, and we're supposed to feel grateful for it.


I for one have better things to do, and quite a few people on the estate will be boycotting it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

It seems to me that on this particular occasion 'the wind' has lost its bearings a bit and blown the wrong way. Let's hope it was just a freak event.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> It seems to me that on this particular occasion 'the wind' has lost its bearings a bit and blown the wrong way. Let's hope it was just a freak event.


No idea what that means, but I will remain delighted every time the wind takes down an ugly estate agent advert that has been bolted on to council property without permission or planted in communal green space.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought this sign was in fact not an advert for a estate agent but for a community event?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> I thought this sign was in fact not an advert for a estate agent but for a community event?


What's the biggest word you can see on the board? Whose are the only contact details on the board? What is the only website address on the board?
Unless you get really close it looks like a summer festival for the estate agent.

If you like, I can mock up what a genuine advert for a community event looks like.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

Community events are often sponsored by companies, and their names will be present. Such is the world we live in.

I still see no good reason whatsoever for the wind wanting to knock this board down. None whatsoever. Indeed, the wind has perhaps made itself look a bit of a dick here.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> Community events are often sponsored by companies, and their names will be present. Such is the world we live in.
> 
> I still see no good reason whatsoever for the wind wanting to knock this board down. None whatsoever. Indeed, the wind has perhaps made itself look a bit of a dick here.


Ah back to the usual, "I don't agree with something so I'll just make it personal." Nice work. Great for the forum all round.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What's the biggest word you can see on the board? Whose are the only contact details on the board? What is the only website address on the board?
> Unless you get really close it looks like a summer festival for the estate agent.
> 
> If you like, I can mock up what a genuine advert for a community event looks like.



 

Source: Your logical fallacy is no true scotsman


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah back to the usual, "I don't agree with something so I'll just make it personal." Nice work. Great for the forum all round.


How in god's green earth was my comment personal???


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What's the biggest word you can see on the board? Whose are the only contact details on the board? What is the only website address on the board?
> Unless you get really close it looks like a summer festival for the estate agent.
> 
> If you like, I can mock up what a genuine advert for a community event looks like.


I have to agree with ed here.  A friend from my d's school asked if I wouldn't mind having a Pedder board put up at the front of my place for the school summer fate.  Got so fed up with people asking if I was selling and even I could barely see the ad for the school fete I called them and asked them to take the fucker down a week after the fete...I waited and waited and had to call again before it was removed.  I made it very clear I didn't want any of their boards put up again.  It's basically free advertising for them.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah back to the usual, "I don't agree with something so I'll just make it personal." Nice work. Great for the forum all round.


I can't see anybody being mentioned in a way that makes it personal.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's basically free advertising for them.



Cheap advertising for them. I think they usually give a certain amount of money to the cause being advertised. My neighours had one up for their kids' school fete. I think the school got £25 or something.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not going to sit back and watch another Brixton thread being trashed by the same faces pursing the same point scoring agendas, and it's clear the way this one is going, so I'm putting teuchter, T&P and discobastard on mutual ignore for a month.

This shit simply can not go on.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> How in god's green earth was my comment personal???


You've made the mistake of disagreeing with him. 

If you're not careful the usual attack dogs will be to defend his honour too.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Chilavert said:


> You've made the mistake of disagreeing with him.
> 
> If you're not careful the usual attack dogs will be to defend his honour too.


There really is nothing to be gained from you belatedly popping in to stir the pot. Please don't continue.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

Borrrrring.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Chilavert said:


> You've made the mistake of disagreeing with him.
> 
> If you're not careful the usual attack dogs will be to defend his honour too.



How does this help?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have to agree with ed here.  A friend from my d's school asked if I wouldn't mind having a Pedder board put up at the front of my place for the school summer fate.  Got so fed up with people asking if I was selling and even I could barely see the ad for the school fete I called them and asked them to take the fucker down a week after the fete...I waited and waited and had to call again before it was removed.  I made it very clear I didn't want any of their boards put up again.  It's basically free advertising for them.



That's a shame - our experience with Pedder has been quite the opposite.

Signs should be forcibly removed if they exceed the period of lawful display.

The problem is working out what that period is in each case.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

When I lived in (the affordable housing bit of) Brockwell Gate, the estate agents would attach them to the common railings.....so we just used to take them straight down again....

...especially To Let ones, as no one was supposed to be letting properties in that block....


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm genuinely at a loss here. The only possible way in which my comment could have been personal is if the board had been ripped down by Editor. The ONLY possible way. And even then I had no way of knowing it'd' been him.

If that is case and Editor seems to be so willing to out himself as the perpetrator of the act, then why bother suggesting at all it must have been the wind?

For all the claims that everyone is free to speak their mind here, time after time it has been shown that holding certain opinions will result in censure, warnings and/ or mockery and ridicule, like the recent disgraceful attack on the poster who had the temerity to say he'd had a great time at Pop Brixton, and for which no retraction, admission of wrongdoing, apology of needless to say warning was ever issued. Truly one rule for them..

I look forward to learning how exactly my comment has breached any rules or constituted an attack on anyone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Are you really that bothered you're looking forward to knowing?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

Whatever the reason is, and whoever it was, wind or not, wilfully vandalising a sign advertising a community event does seem rather strange thing to do and seems at odds with U75 values. 

And I'm very happy to be put on ignore for pointing that out. Tells a fairly clear story.

ETA: estate agents plastering their signs aggressively all over the street pisses me off too and I've complained about it before. This *is* a little different though.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Whatever the reason is, and whoever it was, wind or not, wilfully vandalising a sign advertising a community event does seem rather strange thing to do and seems at odds with U75 values.
> 
> And I'm very happy to be put on ignore for pointing that out. Tells a fairly clear story.
> 
> ETA: estate agents plastering their signs aggressively all over the street pisses me off too and I've complained about it before. This *is* a little different though.


Why is it different?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Why is it different?


Because it was advertising a community event.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Because it was advertising a community event.


As ed pointed out you can barely see the text for the event which is always the case (as stated ^ where I mentioned the school fete).   These agents don't do anything that unless they get something out of it.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That's a shame - our experience with Pedder has been quite the opposite.
> 
> Signs should be forcibly removed if they exceed the period of lawful display.
> 
> The problem is working out what that period is in each case.


A huge amount of estate agent signs are illegally put up every year. Like this one. We've had them put up all over our estate and I'm delighted to see them being taken down by whatever means.

And whether they have a vague reference to a  'community event' in small letters under the estate agent's name is irrelevant. They're still adverts and they're still illegal and ugly - and nailing them on to a council notice on a piece of parkland is just taking the piss even more.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2015)

Do we know if it was put up illegally?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> A huge amount of estate agent signs are illegally put up every year. Like this one. We've had them put up all over our estate and I'm delighted to see them being taken down by whatever means.
> 
> And whether they have a vague reference to a  'community event' in small letters under the estate agent's name is irrelevant. They're still adverts and they're still illegal and ugly - and nailing them on to a council notice on a piece of parkland is just taking the piss even more.



Why are you replying to me?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> As ed pointed out you can barely see the text for the event which is always the case (as stated ^ where I mentioned the school fete).   These agents don't do anything that unless they get something out of it.


Yes but that's no surprise. They're part sponsors so will be paying something towards running the event. Just because that's 'the way things are' doesn't mean the sign should be torn down. 

And how arrogant of one individual (whoever that was) to tear down such a sign. Why should they decide whether people do or don't see a sign advertising an event that they and their families might enjoy? That's just acting as judge and jury on behalf of a bunch of people you've never met. 

And looking at the photo, the text looks perfectly legible and the logo in no way obscures the announcement about the event.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Do we know if it was put up illegally?


Their piece of wood was hastily stuck on to the sign using two plastic tie grips. It wasn't secured to the ground so was hardly secure. Have you seen many other council notices with estate agent's adverts stuck on then?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2015)

So no then


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Why are you replying to me?


Why shouldn't I?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So no then


If you think it's possible, why don't you write to the council and ask them if they've struck up an unannounced deal to let estate agents insecurely bolt on their own adverts to their signs on public green spaces?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

...advertising events that they are co-sponsoring with the council.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 3, 2015)

To be fair to Ed, he did try to contact Haart regarding said sign, to no reply.

As someone said upthread, it would have been better for the wind to have blown a piece of gaffer tape over the estate agents name, enabling people to still see the community event advert, and also allow themselves a wry smile at the duct tape over the sponsors name.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Why shouldn't I?



While I would not have removed this sign, I very much approve of the general sentiment.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> While I would not have removed this sign, I very much approve of the general sentiment.


Likewise.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When I lived in (the affordable housing bit of) Brockwell Gate, the estate agents would attach them to the common railings.....so we just used to take them straight down again....
> 
> ...especially To Let ones, as no one was supposed to be letting properties in that block....



That's what they do on Cressingham too, usually with cable/strap ties.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Whatever the reason is, and whoever it was, wind or not, wilfully vandalising a sign advertising a community event does seem rather strange thing to do and seems at odds with U75 values.
> 
> And I'm very happy to be put on ignore for pointing that out. Tells a fairly clear story.
> 
> ETA: estate agents plastering their signs aggressively all over the street pisses me off too and I've complained about it before. This *is* a little different though.



Frankly, an advertisement for a community event is usually a bit more about the event, with sponsorship usually mentioned *in smaller print* under the strapline/headline of the advertising - the name of the event, so purely for transgressing accepted layout practices, the sign deserved to be punished.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Because it was advertising a community event.



Secondarily to advertising a sponsor of the event, though.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Usually with cable/strap ties.



They are no problem. It's the nailed (or screwed) ones that cause trouble


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So no then



It only took me a phone-call to the planning dept (I was bored) this afternoon to establish that the council don't give permission to *anyone* to attach signage to either their temporary or their permanent signs (apparently not least because it would cost more to administrate than it could possibly bring in, according to the bored chap I spoke to). I also established that fixing "for sale" and "to let" signs to the exterior railings of estates (private or not) to advertise properties on the estates is also bad practice on the part of estate/lettings agents. Signs are apparently required to be attached to the actual property in question, rather than to an arbitrary location tens of metres away. Who'd have thought it, eh?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It only took me a phone-call to the planning dept (I was bored) this afternoon to establish that the council don't give permission to *anyone* to attach signage to either their temporary or their permanent signs (apparently not least because it would cost more to administrate than it could possibly bring in, according to the bored chap I spoke to). I also established that fixing "for sale" and "to let" signs to the exterior railings of estates (private or not) to advertise properties on the estates is also bad practice on the part of estate/lettings agents. Signs are apparently required to be attached to the actual property in question, rather than to an arbitrary location tens of metres away. Who'd have thought it, eh?



They also need to be of a certain size and within the curtilage of the property. But it's the two-week rule that matters most.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They are no problem. It's the nailed (or screwed) ones that cause trouble



I've seen more than a few brick gate posts on semis borked by twats nailing or screwing into the brick. Annoying and totally unnecessary.

One S. London estate agency in particular used steel strapping back in the '80s (like a giant jubilee clip tightened with a ratcheting device) which was sometimes even worse than nails if your brickwork was old and friable, because the straps were always over-tightened, often causing the faces to spall off of the bricks.   It also wasn't too healthy if you caught yourself on the strapping, as it was quite sharp-edged.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2015)

So yes then


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They also need to be of a certain size and within the curtilage of the property. But it's the two-week rule that matters most.



Didn't know about the size rule, although it makes sense, or we'd be faced with the mega-boards some US states allow, or the tiny little ones (about A4 size) I saw in Belgium years ago.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So yes then



According to a bored fella answering the phone in Lambeth's planning dept, yes.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2015)

As an aside, can I say how polite you've been this week? I don't think I've seen you swear once


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Frankly, an advertisement for a community event is usually a bit more about the event, with sponsorship usually mentioned *in smaller print* under the strapline/headline of the advertising - the name of the event, so purely for transgressing accepted layout practices, the sign deserved to be punished.


I would agree that's more of a respectful way to do it. No issue with that.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Secondarily to advertising a sponsor of the event, though.


Well you could equally argue that because the event but was in the middle it was the centre of attention. But that's just pedantry.

The issue is that it clearly advertised a community event and it got junked somehow. I personally think that was in the grand scheme of things an ungenerous act.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Try Superdrug or your nearest small chemist?  Sometimes they can order something in if it's not on the shelves.
> 
> Edited to add:  I tell whoever's selling the painkiller to me that I sometimes take it for pain which has woken me up, so caffeine would be a Really Bad Idea.


obviously - just thought it odd that Boots the chemist, no longer sells its cheap own brand of a really basic product.  Not everywhere - but not in the Brixton branch according to the young man serving me. Still think its weird.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> obviously - just thought it odd that Boots the chemist, no longer sells its cheap own brand of a really basic product.  Not everywhere - but not in the Brixton branch according to the young man serving me. Still think its weird.



I wonder that as well. I use the Boots at Piccadilly Circus. Its massive (looks small from outside) and has all stock. 

Boots have shops everywhere but a lot have limited stock. Particularly if you are looking for specific medicine.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've seen more than a few brick gate posts on semis borked by twats nailing or screwing into the brick. Annoying and totally unnecessary.
> 
> One S. London estate agency in particular used steel strapping back in the '80s (like a giant jubilee clip tightened with a ratcheting device) which was sometimes even worse than nails if your brickwork was old and friable, because the straps were always over-tightened, often causing the faces to spall off of the bricks.   It also wasn't too healthy if you caught yourself on the strapping, as it was quite sharp-edged.


Loads of scumbag agencies have nailed their shitty boards into the walls of the block - or around the walkways -  and almost always left damaged brickwork behind, or nails sticking out of the wall.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It only took me a phone-call to the planning dept (I was bored) this afternoon to establish that the council don't give permission to *anyone* to attach signage to either their temporary or their permanent signs (apparently not least because it would cost more to administrate than it could possibly bring in, according to the bored chap I spoke to). I also established that fixing "for sale" and "to let" signs to the exterior railings of estates (private or not) to advertise properties on the estates is also bad practice on the part of estate/lettings agents. Signs are apparently required to be attached to the actual property in question, rather than to an arbitrary location tens of metres away. Who'd have thought it, eh?


Quoted for future reference.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder that as well. I use the Boots at Piccadilly Circus. Its massive (looks small from outside) and has all stock.
> 
> Boots have shops everywhere but a lot have limited stock. Particularly if you are looking for specific medicine.


Yes but the Brixton one is on my way home - and so convenient when shopping in the market.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Does anyone know does anywhere local ish that sells anti mosquito refills for the things that you plug in - the solid tablets like this:

(Chemists in Herne Hill no longer do, and non in Boots or superdrug in Brixton. They all sell the liquid type now)


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes but the Brixton one is on my way home - and so convenient when shopping in the market.



I know. I do try and use it but its a bit frustrating. Brixton is not that well served with high street type shops imo. 

Because Im around West End a lot I see the difference. 

Brixton is unique because still ( at the moment) an unusually high percentage of independent retailers. You do not get Nour Cash and Carry in West End for example. 

But Boots, H&M etc are pale imitations of West End versions.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes but the Brixton one is on my way home - and so convenient when shopping in the market.


Ever tried Babas Chemist up on Tulse Hill, next to Haircut Sir? They seem pretty well stocked with most things, perhaps slighty off your route home however.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does anyone know does anywhere local ish that sells anti mosquito refills for the things that you plug in - the solid tablets like this:
> View attachment 76144
> (Chemists in Herne Hill no longer do, and non in Boots or superdrug in Brixton. They all sell the liquid type now)


I'm pretty sure Westbury Pharmacy, the massive chemist on Streatham High Rd, used to sell them. They stock an almost endless amount of gadgets and refills. Worth a look.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I know. I do try and use it but its a bit frustrating. Brixton is not that well served with high street type shops imo.
> 
> Because Im around West End a lot I see the difference.
> 
> ...


yes but cant be arsed going up west very often.  I prefer using the smaller local shops generally. Love Nours.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> yes but cant be arsed going up west very often. <snip>


You can do click and collect with Boots ie. order the tablets online and they'll generally have whatever it is dropped at the branch of your choice the next day.  I don't think there's a minimum order size for it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You can do click and collect with Boots ie. order the tablets online and they'll generally have whatever it is dropped at the branch of your choice the next day.  I don't think there's a minimum order size for it.


They didn't offer this when I was asking. I bought them in Herne Hill instead.


----------



## Kevs (Sep 3, 2015)

Kaff posted something exciting on Facebook:

"We'll be back in Brixton in the next couple of weeks. Keep posted for updates! ‪#‎letsgooutside"

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1137312512965104&id=214156148614083


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not going to sit back and watch another Brixton thread being trashed by the same faces pursing the same point scoring agendas, and it's clear the way this one is going, so I'm putting teuchter, T&P and discobastard on mutual ignore for a month.
> 
> This shit simply can not go on.


Bit of an over reaction in my view.


----------



## Manter (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> obviously - just thought it odd that Boots the chemist, no longer sells its cheap own brand of a really basic product.  Not everywhere - but not in the Brixton branch according to the young man serving me. Still think its weird.


brixton boots is quite weird altogether.


----------



## Manter (Sep 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does anyone know does anywhere local ish that sells anti mosquito refills for the things that you plug in - the solid tablets like this:
> View attachment 76144
> (Chemists in Herne Hill no longer do, and non in Boots or superdrug in Brixton. They all sell the liquid type now)


I can look in central london tomorrow?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2015)

Manter said:


> brixton boots is quite weird altogether.


If by "weird" you mean "crap", I agree.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK there's a similar family fun day staged this weekend on this estate (Cressingham Gardens) - I have good reason to suspect that it'll be used to sell regeneration (regardless of consent) as a Good Thing, particularly when part of it will showcase the estate team doing minor repairs for free around the estate.  Minor repairs, for free, which they ought to have been getting on with all along.  This is on a par with a child who's past the first bit of potty training still wanting lots of praise every time they do a poo.


You're on the list for the Open House Weekend on 19/20 September.
Maybe a chance to put the case for sensible repair and conservation?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> brixton boots is quite weird altogether.


I think Superdrug are much better as a pharmacy chain. Boots are tax exiles anyway - why support a Swiss registered company that avoids paying UK tax. Same argument as Amazon, Starbucks etc etc.


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think Superdrug are much better as a pharmacy chain. Boots are tax exiles anyway - why support a Swiss registered company that avoids paying UK tax. Same argument as Amazon, Starbucks etc etc.


Superdrug Brixton are dire- pharmacy desk is closed at random times, it's never open on my way back from work, and they seem to hold a very small stock- when you do find an actual pharmacist in there, they are out of some really common prescription drugs. They have some odd company rules about October stuff too- eg you can only buy 2 boxes of painkiller. So 3x packets of 12 is forbidden; but 2x packets of 36 is fine 
I use baba opposite sainsbury's.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You're on the list for the Open House Weekend on 19/20 September.
> Maybe a chance to put the case for sensible repair and conservation?


A chance yes, but...  I don't want to go into it here.  Is it okay if I PM you?


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> yes but cant be arsed going up west very often.  I prefer using the smaller local shops generally. Love Nours.



Have you tried the massive shop opposite popes road toilets that stocks everything from kitsch running waterfall decorative facades in a gaudy frame to every type of cooking pot imaginable?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Cheap advertising for them. I think they usually give a certain amount of money to the cause being advertised. My neighours had one up for their kids' school fete. I think the school got £25 or something.


At my son's former primary the volunteers used to spend quite a bit of time liaising with local EAs and gathering names and addresses of people happy to have a board - they raised significant sums for the school and its charities, thousands - not £25!


----------



## peterkro (Sep 4, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> At my son's former primary the volunteers used to spend quite a bit of time liaising with local EAs and gathering names and addresses of people happy to have a board - they raised significant sums for the school and its charities, thousands - not £25!


Yes I remember that,at first seeing boards up at various squats around the place my first reaction was WTF but then I learned quite a lot of money was going to the schools and the estate agents were none to careful about which houses the boards where attached to.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 4, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Have you tried the massive shop opposite popes road toilets that stocks everything from kitsch running waterfall decorative facades in a gaudy frame to every type of cooking pot imaginable?


Love that place. I went in there when we got a hot few days at the start of the summer for some cheap deck chairs and amazingly they didn't have them. The guy in there was genuinely distressed telling me they didn't stock them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ever tried Babas Chemist up on Tulse Hill, next to Haircut Sir? They seem pretty well stocked with most things, perhaps slighty off your route home however.



Baba are well-stocked with everything except prescription meds. Go in there with a prescription and it's "we've only got half of what's on your prescription, we'll have to order the rest".

As you might have guessed, I'm not a fan!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Yes I remember that,at first seeing boards up at various squats around the place my first reaction was WTF but then I learned quite a lot of money was going to the schools and the estate agents were none to careful about which houses the boards where attached to.



For our street party sponsorship in July we were asked to get definitive approval from each house that volunteered and provide a list showing such.

The £750 we received helped toward paying the bands and meeting other costs.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> For our street party sponsorship in July we were asked to get definitive approval from each house that volunteered and provide a list showing such.
> 
> The £750 we received helped toward paying the bands and meeting other costs.



All that advertising looks horrible to me, but if everyone consented and it helped pay for the street festival, then clearly that's absolutely fine.

Meanwhile, in Coldharbour Lane:


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

There was another wonderful night of late jazz at the Prince Of Wales last night.


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Baba are well-stocked with everything except prescription meds. Go in there with a prescription and it's "we've only got half of what's on your prescription, we'll have to order the rest".
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not a fan!


They got all of the northerner's post op stuff for him by 9 the following morning- I went in at 5. And they didn't ask him to go in for a lecture about the addictive properties of opiates unlike boots!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> They got all of the northerner's post op stuff for him by 9 the following morning- I went in at 5. And they didn't ask him to go in for a lecture about the addictive properties of opiates unlike boots!


Glad they (Baba) were on the ball.  I've had so much trouble from that chemist (including a one off but very serious mistake) that I refuse to go there again.  Agree with you about the nannyish attitude in Boots - I've had that in so many branches that I assume it's their training.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2015)

editor said:


> All that advertising looks horrible to me, but if everyone consented and it helped pay for the street festival, then clearly that's absolutely fine.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Coldharbour Lane:
> 
> View attachment 76155



I love the way you call it a festival! Superb.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I love the way you call it a festival! Superb.


Anything outdoors with booze and bands makes it a festival in my book


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> They got all of the northerner's post op stuff for him by 9 the following morning- I went in at 5. And they didn't ask him to go in for a lecture about the addictive properties of opiates unlike boots!



Baba don't actually order pharms themselves, apparently. They phone the boss at Westbury, and someone drives them over, if it's urgent!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Anything outdoors with booze and bands makes it a festival in my book



More accurately, that should be "Anything outdoors with booze and bands makes it a festival in my generations' book", 'cos back when we were younger *anything* that wasn't a party or a wake was a festival!


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone interested in continuing to ramp up the pressure on the government over the refugee crisis, there is a campaign to petition every council in Britain to commit to taking a number of refugee families. Request is 50 in Lambeth.

Front page of the petition(s) here: Refugees Welcome | Campaigns by You. Stick in your postcode and it'll take you to the Lambeth one. Ain't technology grand?

And there is a European day of action on 12th September if anyone feels like a day out 

Edit: this link should work https://you.38degrees.org.uk/efforts/refugees-welcome


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone interested in continuing to ramp up the pressure on the government over the refugee crisis, there is a campaign to petition every council in Britain to commit to taking a number of refugee families. Request is 50 in Lambeth.
> 
> Front page of the petition(s) here: Refugees Welcome | Campaigns by You. Stick in your postcode and it'll take you to the Lambeth one. Ain't technology grand?
> 
> And there is a European day of action on 12th September if anyone feels like a day out



Is that link working or is it me/my phone?


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Is that link working or is it me/my phone?


It said oops! Hang on let me fix it


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Anything outdoors with booze and bands makes it a festival in my book



Pop Brixton? (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Superdrug Brixton are dire- pharmacy desk is closed at random times, it's never open on my way back from work, and they seem to hold a very small stock- when you do find an actual pharmacist in there, they are out of some really common prescription drugs. They have some odd company rules about October stuff too- eg you can only buy 2 boxes of painkiller. So 3x packets of 12 is forbidden; but 2x packets of 36 is fine
> I use baba opposite sainsbury's.


My experience is rather dispensing prescriptions. I grant you they do have odd lunch breaks, but generally I have found prescription dispensing much better at Superdrug than at Boots (talking Brixton branches here - have no knowledge of other locations).


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Greebo said:


> A chance yes, but...  I don't want to go into it here.  Is it okay if I PM you?


Fine.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone interested in continuing to ramp up the pressure on the government over the refugee crisis, there is a campaign to petition every council in Britain to commit to taking a number of refugee families. Request is 50 in Lambeth.


And 50 is nothing is it? About 4 double decker bus loads?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2015)

Another illegal estate agent advert.

They're taking the fucking piss. Looks pretty dangerous too.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> And 50 is nothing is it? About 4 double decker bus loads?



Not even a double decker


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Another illegal estate agent advert.
> 
> They're taking the fucking piss. Looks pretty dangerous too.



That's just wrong. Haart should be using a series of agreed, safe locations.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Not even a double decker


50 families or 50 people? Doesn't matter anyway. It's a vanishingly small amount of people to help either way. 

Can't get the picture of that child out of my head.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

?





CH1 said:


> I think Superdrug are much better as a pharmacy chain. Boots are tax exiles anyway - why support a Swiss registered company that avoids paying UK tax. Same argument as Amazon, Starbucks etc etc.


I didn't knoe that.



uk benzo said:


> Have you tried the massive shop opposite popes road toilets that stocks everything from kitsch running waterfall decorative facades in a gaudy frame to every type of cooking pot imaginable?


 often. For what in particular?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2015)

Shrub and Shutter to open a second bar, in Herne Hill: 

@shrubshutter336: Yeahhhh! Our second bar @firstaidbox2015 has just got approval from Lambeth council! Watch this space 119 dulwich rd theshrubandshutter on Twitter


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2015)

Seems windy out there tonight.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Shrub and Shutter to open a second bar, in Herne Hill:
> 
> @shrubshutter336: Yeahhhh! Our second bar @firstaidbox2015 has just got approval from Lambeth council! Watch this space 119 dulwich rd theshrubandshutter on Twitter


Totes amazeballs! Cocktails everywhere!


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> 50 families or 50 people? Doesn't matter anyway. It's a vanishingly small amount of people to help either way.
> 
> Can't get the picture of that child out of my head.


We are asking for 50 families. If all the councils take a teeny number (most are being asked for less than 50 as they are small remote etc) we get to 10,000 people helped


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2015)

More than reasonable, considering Turkey has 1.8million refugees


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> More than reasonable, considering Turkey has 1.8million refugees


Quite. And when you consider a country as poor as Lebanon has 1/3 of its population refugees....


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2015)

Kevs said:


> Kaff posted something exciting on Facebook:
> 
> "We'll be back in Brixton in the next couple of weeks. Keep posted for updates! ‪#‎letsgooutside"
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1137312512965104&id=214156148614083


Let's hope they're not relocating at Pop!


----------



## discobastard (Sep 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Another illegal estate agent advert.
> 
> They're taking the fucking piss. Looks pretty dangerous too.


Yeah. It looks *really really* dangerous.


----------



## Smick (Sep 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea who I might complain to about one of the baby swings in Brockwell park having been out of action for several months now.

A few years back there was the same issue in Hillside. I emailed Jeremy Clyne during the week and when I went back at the weekend, there was a new swing.

I've tried emailing councillor Liz Atkins but her email doesn't seem to work.

It pisses me off that Lambeth have the resources to send someone out to chain it up, but not to fix it.


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone interested in continuing to ramp up the pressure on the government over the refugee crisis, there is a campaign to petition every council in Britain to commit to taking a number of refugee families. Request is 50 in Lambeth.
> 
> Front page of the petition(s) here: Refugees Welcome | Campaigns by You. Stick in your postcode and it'll take you to the Lambeth one. Ain't technology grand?
> 
> ...



Whilst I welcome the sentiment there are over 20,000 on the official list and an estimated 30,000 people in Lambeth homeless, at risk off homelessness or in dangerous/unsuitable housings.

Given Lambeths' illegal gate keeping extravaganza what the real figure is.. is anybodies pin the tail on the donkey!

It took the Supreme Court to over rule this policy by Southwark this year Vulnerability - a fresh start - Nearly Legal: Housing Law News and Comment

To understand just how fucked up things are just read that judgement.....

Now if the refugees were housed via a non Council route via non Council budget i.e. Centrally Government funded and provisioned route... the more the merrier in my books!

If it's via Councils using Council funding and the Councils available housing stock then you can fuck off. That's robbing Peter to pay Paul and everybody loses!


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ever tried Babas Chemist up on Tulse Hill, next to Haircut Sir? They seem pretty well stocked with most things, perhaps slighty off your route home however.



Around '82 I was knocked off my motorbike by Mr Baba flinging open his car door outside his shop. I almost went under an oncoming car, the bike was knocked about a bit, and I was pretty pissed off with him. 
He was decent about it, though.


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Whilst I welcome the sentiment there are over 20,000 on the official list and an estimated 30,000 people in Lambeth homeless, at risk off homelessness or in dangerous/unsuitable housings.
> 
> Given Lambeths' illegal gate keeping extravaganza what the real figure is.. is anybodies pin the tail on the donkey!
> 
> ...


there are a number of different routes to investigate- funding, location, support services etc. I very strongly believe that regardless of where the funding comes from we can support refugees in Lambeth- they may be a short term drain on resources while they are settled but they will soon give back exponentially. And I think the level of need is off the chart, frankly. The idea is though that all the local authorities are pushed to investigate how they can do their bit, and when the government starts wringing its hands and saying 'but we can't!' There is a structure in place. That includes private accommodation, a network of people offering to be hosts, b&b, who knows..... But we need to get people to roll up their sleeves and look for solutions not spout the its too difficult/we're waiting for funding decisions/we're full up/our services are really stretched/any other daily mail editorial excuse


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> Does anyone have any idea who I might complain to about one of the baby swings in Brockwell park having been out of action for several months now.
> 
> A few years back there was the same issue in Hillside. I emailed Jeremy Clyne during the week and when I went back at the weekend, there was a new swing.
> 
> ...



Liz Atkins is Streatham Hill - near Brockwell Park, but nowt to do with it. Do you mean Mary Atkins, one of the councillors for Tulse Hill ward?


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> there are a number of different routes to investigate- funding, location, support services etc. I very strongly believe that regardless of where the funding comes from we can support refugees in Lambeth- they may be a short term drain on resources while they are settled but they will soon give back exponentially. And I think the level of need is off the chart, frankly. The idea is though that all the local authorities are pushed to investigate how they can do their bit, and when the government starts wringing its hands and saying 'but we can't!' There is a structure in place. That includes private accommodation, a network of people offering to be hosts, b&b, who knows..... But we need to get people to roll up their sleeves and look for solutions not spout the its too difficult/we're waiting for funding decisions/we
> You 're full up/our services are really stretched/any other daily mail editorial excuse



You do under stand the DWP R2R (right to reside)  legislation?

These people will be in a G4S security camp WITH NO RECOURSE TO PUBLIC FUNDS until cleared !


----------



## Smick (Sep 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Liz Atkins is Streatham Hill - near Brockwell Park, but nowt to do with it. Do you mean Mary Atkins, one of the councillors for Tulse Hill ward?


She lives close to me so I thought I could contact her on any matter to do with Lambeth Council.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> She lives close to me so I thought I could contact her on any matter to do with Lambeth Council.



Theoretically, you can. 
In practice, half the lazy bastards don't appear to actually check their e-mails.


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> You do under stand the DWP R2R (right to reside)  legislation?
> 
> These people will be in a G4S security camp WITH NO RECOURSE TO PUBLIC FUNDS until cleared !


That isn't actually true. Suggest you read this https://www.refugeecouncil.org.uk/assets/0002/5610/Asylum_Briefing_2013.pdf


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> You do under stand the DWP R2R (right to reside)  legislation?
> 
> These people will be in a G4S security camp WITH NO RECOURSE TO PUBLIC FUNDS until cleared !



Whilst all asylum seekers have no recourse to public funds, they are not all housed in detention centres so this is a bit of an overdramatisation.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> there are a number of different routes to investigate- funding, location, support services etc. I very strongly believe that regardless of where the funding comes from we can support refugees in Lambeth- they may be a short term drain on resources while they are settled but they will soon give back exponentially. And I think the level of need is off the chart, frankly. The idea is though that all the local authorities are pushed to investigate how they can do their bit, and when the government starts wringing its hands and saying 'but we can't!' There is a structure in place. That includes private accommodation, a network of people offering to be hosts, b&b, who knows..... But we need to get people to roll up their sleeves and look for solutions not spout the its too difficult/we're waiting for funding decisions/we're full up/our services are really stretched/any other daily mail editorial excuse



Not sure what you mean by giving back exponentially.

Listening to Ken Livingstone on the radio 4 question programme today he explained how to do this.

What he said was that when Ted Heath was PM and Uganda expelled its Asian population Heath over ruled the back woods Tories and gave the Ugandan Asians immediate right to be here. Ken said that Heath also made sure that Councils who took in the Asians got funding from central Government related to the numbers they took. ie central Government took responsibility to lead on the issue. And they did it in a remarkably short amount of time. ( to add Heath was of the wartime generation who saw that governments were there to do things not stand on sidelines. )

Its not necessarily Daily Mail to question how its to be done.

So far I see no plan or structure. If there is a short term drain on resources who is that going to hit? The well off. I don’t think so.

I don’t think local Councils should be targeted. Its this government and especially Cameron who should deal with it.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> You do under stand the DWP R2R (right to reside)  legislation?
> 
> These people will be in a G4S security camp WITH NO RECOURSE TO PUBLIC FUNDS until cleared !



Unlikely that this is how Syrian refugees will be dealt with.

Its more likely that:



> Mr Cameron's plan suggests he may expand the Syrian Vulnerable Persons Relocation (VPR) scheme - though the Home Office said details were not yet available.
> 
> Under VPR, 216 Syrians have been brought to the UK since March 2014. People arriving in the UK in need of protection usually have to apply for asylum - and if this is granted they get "refugee" status.
> 
> ...



Note that this scheme gives right to work and access to public funds.


----------



## Manter (Sep 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Not sure what you mean by giving back exponentially.
> 
> Listening to Ken Livingstone on the radio 4 question programme today he explained how to do this.
> 
> ...


Well, don't sign the petition then. Simple.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Well, don't sign the petition then. Simple.



So Kens got it all wrong then?


----------



## Manter (Sep 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So Kens got it all wrong then?


Did I say that? Oh no, I didn't.  

I said if you disagree with the petition, don't sign it


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought the idea of the petition was that it was so councils said "we have room" ready for central govt to hopefully fund them?


----------



## Manter (Sep 6, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought the idea of the petition was that it was so councils said "we have room" ready for central govt to hopefully fund them?


it says investigate funding in the detailed stuff on the paperwork.  That could mean any number of things… quite deliberately 

This is the largest movement of people since the second world war.  I passionately believe we can't sit back and wait for central government to take action, or use central delays or confusion- or the fact they haven't in 3 days managed to produce an entire spending and implementation plan- as an excuse for inaction. We need to put pressure on at all levels, and take action at all levels.  Once we have a complete change in official policy and public attitudes we can start picking at which precise funding mechanism is used: but at the moment we are still in a situation where people and government see these desperate people as a threat- out to get their slice of the pie, infiltrated with terrorists, a threat to britishness, or to the working class, or whatever.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 6, 2015)

Some interesting things happening in Brixton as part of the London design festival this month BDT


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2015)

There seem to be some commotion in the Tulse Hill estate. Two TSG meat wagons up there at the lights into the park.


----------



## Manter (Sep 6, 2015)

This was put through my door today in case anyone wants to attend


----------



## Rushy (Sep 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> This was put through my door today in case anyone wants to attend


I'd go but I don't fancy breathing those nasty fumes all the way down the Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2015)

Various buses diverting up BWL and terminating on Effra Road due to RTA in Stockwell Park Road


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## pesh (Sep 7, 2015)

Why dont you pull down a few of their for sale boards rather than the ones advertising a kids party? its not like there's a shortage of them...


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

pesh said:


> Why dont you pull down a few of their for sale boards rather than the ones advertising a kids party? its not like there's a shortage of them...


They're not advertising a 'kids party' - they're primarily advertising themselves: that's why their name is the only thing readable from 20 metres, and the only contact numbers are for themselves. Moreover, they're nailed them up illegally on or outside social housing. Call me old fashioned, but I find that rather offensive.

I hope the notorious Coldharbour wind continues to blow down each and every illegally erected advert for estate agents.


----------



## pesh (Sep 7, 2015)

You haven't answered my question.
I enjoy mindless vandalism and fly tipping as much as the next man but I also enjoy parties. Target the for sale boards and we can have all 3


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

pesh said:


> You haven't answered my question.


I think I have: "I hope the notorious Coldharbour wind continues to blow down each and every illegally erected advert for estate agents."


----------



## deadringer (Sep 7, 2015)

The 'revolution' is in full swing......


----------



## leanderman (Sep 7, 2015)

Piece by *Temi Ogunye *on ethical gentrification


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Piece by *Temi Ogunye *on ethical gentrification


It's a decent piece but there's something awfully familiar about the words.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> It's a decent piece but there's something awfully familiar about the words.



There really is..


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Belushi said:


> There really is..


I'm sure I read an almost identical piece a while ago but can't place it now.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm sure I read an almost identical piece a while ago but can't place it now.



Yes that was my reaction


----------



## leanderman (Sep 7, 2015)

Ethical plagiarism!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2015)

Cribbed from here maybe 20 Ways Not to Be a Gentrifier

or The Gentrifier’s Guide to Not Being an Asshole


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

Line Brixton in the Village are apparently vs "the rolling people."





> Bar & Restaurant serving a fusion of Caribbean flavours with a contemporary British twist!





> The brain child of 3 life long friends, Lime Brixton provides a social oasis to chill, relax and experience the world renowned welcome of Caribbean culture in the hustle and bustle of central London.
> 
> Stylistically bringing revival to the authentic Brixton experience of the 1960's, Lime artistically fuses rum flavours, Caribbean foods and modern London culture into an eatery like no other. If you consider yourself a foodie, prepare yourself for South London's newest taste sensation.


Lime Brixton


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Line Brixton in the Village are apparently vs "the rolling people."
> 
> View attachment 76319
> 
> ...



I have no idea what that means tbh - but you do take some great photo's!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2015)

Just carried out the sad task of removing all the DJ gear from the Canterbury...


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2015)

Rolling People= Network Rail?


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just carried out the sad task of removing all the DJ gear from the Canterbury...


I'm still as angry as fuck about this. That pub should have been protected for future generations to enjoy. Fuck Lambeth and fuck gentrification.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm still as angry as fuck about this. That pub should have been protected for future generations to enjoy. Fuck Lambeth and fuck gentrification.



Yes. It is very sad. The pub got a great send off on Saturday night though. Gerry mastered the ceremony with class. Some great photos on FB.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes. It is very sad. The pub got a great send off on Saturday night though. Gerry mastered the ceremony with class. Some great photos on FB.


Yes, I saw them. The lad did the place proud.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2015)

I see they have finally taken the sign off the front of El Penol. Glad to see the back of the Nicky Jam posters.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just carried out the sad task of removing all the DJ gear from the Canterbury...


sad.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> sad.


.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes. It is very sad. The pub got a great send off on Saturday night though. Gerry mastered the ceremony with class. Some great photos on FB.


I was happy to see a few photos of me not crying like a fucking fool. I did a lot of it in there Sat 

I know it's only a pub but my god what a pub it was.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 8, 2015)

Shame that landlord Brian alienated so many people who would otherwise have been regular drinkers in Canterbury.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 8, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Shame that landlord Brian alienated so many people who would otherwise have been regular drinkers in Canterbury.


In my experience he never alienated anybody that didn't deserve it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Shame that landlord Brian alienated so many people who would otherwise have been regular drinkers in Canterbury.



Do you feel better for getting that off your chest?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Shame that landlord Brian alienated so many people who would otherwise have been regular drinkers in Canterbury.


Do you think Brian is really that bothered?


----------



## djdando (Sep 9, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I see they have finally taken the sign off the front of El Penol. Glad to see the back of the Nicky Jam posters.



I thought it was turning into the "Brixton Tavern"? It's now turning into Turtle Bay - Brixton - Turtle Bay - Caribbean Restaurant   and	Caribbean restaurant Turtle Bay to open in Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

djdando said:


> I thought it was turning into the "Brixton Tavern"? It's now turning into Turtle Bay - Brixton - Turtle Bay - Caribbean Restaurant   and	Caribbean restaurant Turtle Bay to open in Brixton


Yep - I'm going to post up about that later. It's another chain.


> Bringing an authentic taste of the Caribbean, Turtle Bay has been dominating the UK’s restaurant market for the last four years. Now, Turtle Bay  opens its newest branch in Brixton – the company’s first branch in inner London.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep - I'm going to post up about that later. It's another chain.



Another one with dodgy tipping practices as well 

Restaurants’ tipping policy ‘forces waiters to pay to work’


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Another one with dodgy tipping practices as well
> 
> Restaurants’ tipping policy ‘forces waiters to pay to work’


Oh, nicely found. I've added a piece about that at the end of the article. Given that they're already a sizeable chain and aggressively expanding, I'm not surprised to see that there's some dodgy tipping practices in there.

I hope the workers coming into these new businesses can unionise to ensure they get a fair share of what's due. I'll drop a line to my mate in the Living Wage campaign and maybe they can put Turtle Bay under pressure when they open.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's the article. They're a much bigger chain than I thought: 
Turtle Bay Caribbean restaurant chain brings their beach shack concept to Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

This is fucking disgraceful: 



> The policy appears to be a moneyspinner for the chains. The _Observer_ has obtained figures that indicate that in one week this year Las Iguanas took £34,000 from its servers across all its branches from the sales charge. If this represents a typical week, over a year it would amount to £1.8m. The chain said it could not comment on the figures.
> 
> The companies justify the policy by saying that it allows them to share tips with non-waiting staff through staff development and reward schemes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2015)

Perhaps anyone who chooses to eat there should demand a levy from the restaurant to cover the admin of paying the bill.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 9, 2015)

editor said:


> This is fucking disgraceful:



If true, that is quite remarkable!


----------



## Angellic (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened with The Brixton Tavern?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> If true, that is quite remarkable!


What possible reason do you have to doubt the accuracy of the piece? The restaurant even acknowledges their policy in the report and their dodgy practices were widely reported elsewhere.



> Two restaurant chains have been accused of making waiting staff ‘pay to work’ after their tips policy was revealed.
> 
> Workers at Las Iguanas and Turtle Bay are required to pay their employers three per cent of table sales they generate on each shift (5.5 per cent for Las Iguanas restaurants in London).
> 
> ...


Here's a reason to boycott the place:


> If you work for Turtle Bay, the employment contracts say that, where tips don’t manage to cover the 3% payment, staff are “required to make up the benefit of any shortfall in the next or subsequent shift, or in the event of leaving the company by a deduction from wages due, such that the deduction does not reduce your effective rate of pay below the minimum wage”.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't have any reason to doubt the quote. I suppose what I meant was I'd like to see what the company has to say in its defence though (haven't got time right now to google). 

On face value, it's amazing they expect staff to cover the companies 'losses' from tips!


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 9, 2015)

The whole 12.5% 'optional' service charge really fucking winds me up. I should be choosing what I tip.

Then the c*nts go and and put it in their pocket. This one reason I try not to eat a chains. 

I've made a point these days to remove the service and leave cash when paying with a card.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I don't have any reason to doubt the quote. I suppose what I meant was I'd like to see what the company has to say in its defence though (haven't got time right now to google).
> 
> On face value, it's amazing they expect staff to cover the companies 'losses' from tips!


If you read the article you will see that the company has already attempted to defend its position and they appear to have no motivation to change their policy.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 9, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> The whole 12.5% 'optional' service charge really fucking winds me up. I should be choosing what I tip.
> 
> Then the c*nts go and and put it in their pocket. This one reason I try not to eat a chains.
> 
> I've made a point these days to remove the service and leave cash when paying with a card.



But cash doesn't necessarily mean that the staff serving you will receive it.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

I've just had an email from their swishy PR telling me about their 'fun' recruitment practices. I responded;  


> Thanks for the update. Could you tell me if the staff are getting paid the London Living Wage and if the company is changing its controversial tipping policy?


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 9, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> But cash doesn't necessarily mean that the staff serving you will receive it.



True, however quite often the staff will let you know when you ask.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 9, 2015)

That policy is fucking outrageous, penalising staff financially because they don't get enough tips. 

I almost went in a turtle bay in bournemouth on a recent work trip, certainly won't do so next time I see one


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 9, 2015)

Turtle Bay was never going to be on my radar. Sanitized Carribean food in Brixton, no thanks.

However I'll do my darn best to ensure that none of my friends dare step foot in there after reading those practices. Regardless if they 'change their ways'


----------



## steeeve (Sep 9, 2015)

Dan U said:


> That policy is fucking outrageous, penalising staff financially because they don't get enough tips.
> 
> I almost went in a turtle bay in bournemouth on a recent work trip, certainly won't do so next time I see one



It's an old trick, when I was at school 15 years ago all my mates worked in a (much smaller) chain - they got charged a similar fee and also had to pay another percentage to cover the cost of their uniforms!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2015)

Here are some motivational messages from the Turtle Bay founder. Staff should take heed of these instead of moaning about their pay conditions.



> This man is very inspiring!
> 
> Here’s what I learnt from Ajith…
> 
> ...



9 THINGS I LEARNT FROM AJITH JAYAWICKREMA |  JPDV Global  |  Peak Performance


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 9, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Here are some motivational messages from the Turtle Bay founder. Staff should take heed of these instead of moaning about their pay conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 9 THINGS I LEARNT FROM AJITH JAYAWICKREMA |  JPDV Global  |  Peak Performance


He sounds like a cunt 

Isn't point 1 fraud?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> He sounds like a cunt
> 
> Isn't point 1 fraud?


You're thinking too much inside the box.


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Here are some motivational messages from the Turtle Bay founder. Staff should take heed of these instead of moaning about their pay conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 9 THINGS I LEARNT FROM AJITH JAYAWICKREMA |  JPDV Global  |  Peak Performance



10.  Make RANDOM use OF the caps lock as OFTEN as possible.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's what I learnt from Ajith:
1. Rip off your hard working staff and you'll be a millionaire.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> He sounds like a cunt
> 
> Isn't point 1 fraud?


Depends on the actual conditions of the loan. Potentially though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 9, 2015)

"5) The biggest mistake in business is hiring the wrong people. Make sure you hire the right type of person for your business. Ajith chose people he could see himself socialising with outside of work. Hire REALLY good people."

This is stupid.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> "5) The biggest mistake in business is hiring the wrong people. Make sure you hire the right type of person for your business. Ajith chose people he could see himself socialising with outside of work. Hire REALLY good people."
> 
> This is stupid.


Hire REALLY good people. And then make them pay you money for tips. 

Their previously chirpy PR have strangely gone quiet now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 9, 2015)

"Ajith chose people he could see himself socialising with outside of work"

My arse....


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 9, 2015)

There are other jobs in which you may have to 'pay to work'. E.g. lap dancers and couriers. I bet these restaurant-owning cunts got the idea from lap dancing - it's been well publicized.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

The Turtle Bay company is funded by private equity and plans to aggressively expand to a total of 23 sites by the end of the year. 



> The business is the brainchild of Aj Jaya-Wickrema, who co-founded Las Iguanas, a previous Piper investment which grew from a regional operator of four restaurants into Britain’s maket leading Latin American chain, delivering a 6x multiple on its investment on exit in 2007.


Blah, blah barf barf:


> *Piper’s investment in Turtle Bay has enabled its founders to realise some of the value they have created but retain a majority stake and have the necessary funding for the next stage of growth.*
> 
> The focus going forward will be on thinking through and planning the growth of the business, identifying the right sites to deliver successful openings and defining how to build uniquely loyal staff that can help deliver the right Turtle Bay experience and thereby help grow the business and protect its unique DNA.



Turtle Bay - Piper Private Equity


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

Read the "war stories" of the Private Equity firm behind Turtle Bay. 

War Stories - Piper Private Equity

*barf


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Read the "war stories" of the Private Equity firm behind Turtle Bay.
> War Stories - Piper Private Equity
> *barf


Don't forget a private equity firm was involved in setting up the Effra Social (in partnership with Antic).


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Don't forget a private equity firm was involved in setting up the Effra Social (in partnership with Antic).


I'm not quite sure why this is important to this story.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 9, 2015)

In this tipping minefield, the only safe option is to dine at the Ritz.

There is no service charge of any kind; instead, staff get paid properly.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not quite sure why this is important to this story.


'cos at the time "we" were questioning the morality of Antics business methods including putting pubs into bankruptcy, sacking staff, opening new pubs as LLP (limited liability partnerships) etc.

Now everyone seems to think Effra Social is a positive asset to the community (don't they?)

Whilst I'm not suggesting Turtle Bay are an asset to the community, it does seem to me that throwing the book at them and having a moral panic about it might turn out to be only partly justified.


----------



## reubeness (Sep 9, 2015)

sometimes I love Urban75 - caribbean food chain in brixton!!!!!!!!! Jeff's van and others around the market are where the locals get their caribbean food - support the market traders they are suffering already.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> 'cos at the time "we" were questioning the morality of Antics business methods including putting pubs into bankruptcy, sacking staff, opening new pubs as LLP (limited liability partnerships) etc.
> 
> Now everyone seems to think Effra Social is a positive asset to the community (don't they?)
> 
> Whilst I'm not suggesting Turtle Bay are an asset to the community, it does seem to me that throwing the book at them and having a moral panic about it might turn out to be only partly justified.


There's a lot wrong with Antic, but they definitely don't indulge in the extremely dodgy tipping policies of Turtle Bay which is why most people are pissed off with them.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> throwing the book at them and having a moral panic about it might turn out to be only partly justified.



Brixton Forum summarised in just 20 words


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2015)

Crime scene tape around the passageway outside the old Joy shop (where the hotel is being built).


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Crime scene tape around the passageway outside the old Joy shop (where the hotel is being built).


Apparently someone was seen ripping the heart out of Brixton.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 9, 2015)

The Brazilian place on Ferndale Road is nearing completion. A lot of bare wood


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

Anybody noticed a small, low-flying plane? It's buzzed over Brixton twice in the last few minutes.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

I read this piece in Brixton Buzz about Soho House putting in a planning application for the premises where the Phoenix Cafe is.

I have put this objection in tonight. You can still do online comments.




> I object to this change of use from retail to A3 use.
> 
> There is already enough premises nearby with permission for use as restaurants, takeaways and bars.
> 
> ...



Looking at the application it appears that change of use was refused several times. So even though it was used as cafe it , from what I can see, did not have the correct use category.

Hence Soho House putting this change of use application in. I wondered why they had.

So objecting to the change of use is valid in planning terms imo.

If the change of use can be stopped that will scupper Soho House plans. 

Soho House already have enough business premises in London to keep them going.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I read this piece in Brixton Buzz about Soho House putting in a planning application for the premises where the Phoenix Cafe is.
> 
> I have put this objection in tonight. You can still do online comments.
> 
> ...


Those kind of people always get what they want because Lambeth are unlikely to give much of a fuck (see: Club 414/Canterbury etc).


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Anybody noticed a small, low-flying plane? It's buzzed over Brixton twice in the last few minutes.


It just whizzed by now.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

Saw this jacket the tube station. Any War Of The Buttons aficionados here?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Those kind of people always get what they want because Lambeth are unlikely to give much of a fuck (see: Club 414/Canterbury etc).



Its worth a go though.

Its a bit late but the premises has an interesting planning history. Looks like Phoenix moved there and tried to get permission to use the former shop as cafe retrospectively. The officer turned it down on basis that there were already enough food places nearby.

So its actually a planning issue. Rather than objecting on basis that I hate the thought of Soho House coming to CHL ( which I do).


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

editor said:


> It just whizzed by now.



Here it is: Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!

It's calibrating a radio navigation system called VOR  VHF omnidirectional range - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The aircraft is a Piper Navajo operated by FCSL | Flight Calibration Services

Here it is slide-6 cheiften | Middle Slider


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Here it is: Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!
> 
> It's calibrating a radio navigation system called VOR  VHF omnidirectional range - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Can you tell him to fuck off now for a bit please?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

He heard you, looks like he's going home to Southend.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

No, he did a U turn and is coming back.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

Incoming..


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Incoming..


I can hear him. Grrr.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

Grr again. He's going to get dizzy.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

That Phonox (ex Plan B) place charges £9.50 for two 330ml bottles of lager. Fuck's sake.


----------



## pesh (Sep 10, 2015)

The only thing they ever sold for a reasonable price was their lighting rig.


----------



## Smick (Sep 10, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 76399
> 
> Saw this jacket the tube station. Any War Of The Buttons aficionados here?


The film set in West Cork?


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I read this piece in Brixton Buzz about Soho House putting in a planning application for the premises where the Phoenix Cafe is.
> 
> I have put this objection in tonight. You can still do online comments.
> 
> ...


Isn't it hard to argue another restaurant on that site will lead to over concentration of restaurants in the area, given there has been a restaurant on that site for the last few years?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a "notification of prior approval" rather than straightforward planning application. i.e. a permitted changed subject to certain conditions. The only valid objections are those which demonstrate that a condition has not been met. All the conditions are set out in the planning statement.

Basically, it's going to be another chicken shop, as I understand it.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 10, 2015)

my understanding is the people who own the Phoenix tried several times for change of use and when Soho House approached them gave them their blessing to try and get change of use


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Isn't it hard to argue another restaurant on that site will lead to over concentration of restaurants in the area, given there has been a restaurant on that site for the last few years?




Looks to me that the present use did not have planning approval.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding is the people who own the Phoenix tried several times for change of use and when Soho House approached them gave them their blessing to try and get change of use



It would make the premises worth a lot more if it did have change of use.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding is the people who own the Phoenix tried several times for change of use and when Soho House approached them gave them their blessing to try and get change of use


That's what I heard too. The Phoenix people are furious with Lambeth.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I read this piece in Brixton Buzz about Soho House putting in a planning application for the premises where the Phoenix Cafe is.
> 
> I have put this objection in tonight. You can still do online comments.
> 
> ...


Has anyone spoken to Phoenix about what's going on?
E2A; I read the whole thread and got my question answered.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone spoken to Phoenix about what's going on?


I did yes, but can't really post it up here.  We might be getting an article at some point.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 10, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding is the people who own the Phoenix tried several times for change of use and when Soho House approached them gave them their blessing to try and get change of use


The permitted development rules have changed write a bit of late. Not sure of dates but it may be that that option was not available when they asked for retrospective planning. Or they just we're not up to date on the recent developments.


----------



## se5 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sad news - motorbike rider death after collision with car on Brixton Road near Vassall Road this morning Man dies in motorbike accident in Brixton


----------



## se5 (Sep 10, 2015)

I see that there is a Police bike security marking session this afternoon in Windrush Square


----------



## Rushy (Sep 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The permitted development rules have changed write a bit of late. Not sure of dates but it may be that that option was not available when they asked for retrospective planning. Or they just we're not up to date on the recent developments.


New rules permiting change of use came into effect April 15 this year. So Soner could have applied for permitted development in his last application but choose retrospective planning approval instead - which was correctly refused. I don't think Soner's architects were on the ball. Mistake (assuming current application is approved).


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

I wonder if a Soho House outpost would benefit Brixton's cultural life? Maybe more investment in local arts projects? I'd have thought the demographic would be different from the Clapham rugby shirt types in Seven and Market House and our other posh new venues. What are Soho House members like?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder if a Soho House outpost would benefit Brixton's cultural life? Maybe more investment in local arts projects? I'd have thought the demographic would be different from the Clapham rugby shirt types in Seven and Market House and our other posh new venues. What are Soho House members like?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2015)

And:


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder if a Soho House outpost would benefit Brixton's cultural life?


Maybe rich 'creatives' will love it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

Are there many Brixton residents who would be allowed to join? Seems like a mismatch to me. If it opens I think I shall stalk all the people who come out.


----------



## choochi (Sep 10, 2015)

Ha ha does anyone seriously think that a Soho House branch will be opening in Brixton? Brixton may be gentrifying fast but it is still a long way off (thankfully) getting something like a Soho House. It will most likely be a Chicken Shop like the one in Tooting.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Are there many Brixton residents who would be allowed to join? Seems like a mismatch to me. If it opens I think I shall stalk all the people who come out.


You have to pay £200 just to register to join their club and then it's £900/year just to visit that one single venue.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2015)

A man died today on Brixton Rd.  So sad.......
Brixton roads closed after man dies in motorbike accident


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder if a Soho House outpost would benefit Brixton's cultural life? ....  What are Soho House members like?


It won't be a soho house house though, it will be one of their restaurants, hopefully not the Cicken shop or Dirty Burgers. 

I'm often in the Shoreditch or one of the Soho ones. The members seem to me a fairly innocuous bunch. The don't annoy me at all really apart from being very young and carrying on the way the young do. That annoys me a bit.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It won't be a soho house house though, it will be one of their restaurants, hopefully not the Cicken shop or Dirty Burgers.
> 
> I'm often in the Shoreditch or one of the Soho ones. The members seem to me a fairly innocuous bunch. The don't annoy me at all really apart from being very young and carrying on the way the young do. That annoys me a bit.


So they do annoy you!


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So they do annoy you!


Their very youngness does. As individuals I don't have the voice I often have going "kill that fuckerrrrr"


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It won't be a soho house house though, it will be one of their restaurants, hopefully not the Cicken shop or Dirty Burgers.
> 
> I'm often in the Shoreditch or one of the Soho ones. The members seem to me a fairly innocuous bunch. The don't annoy me at all really apart from being very young and carrying on the way the young do. That annoys me a bit.


Do you have to be a member to go to one of the restaurants? I've looked at their site but am  none the wiser.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Do you have to be a member to go to one of the restaurants? I've looked at their site but am  none the wiser.


Never been in one but I seriously doubt it


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

editor said:


> That's what I heard too. The Phoenix people are furious with Lambeth.



In this instance I will stick up for Lambeth planning officers.

This is not just about a cafe- part of Phoenix peoples business is small time property development.

They would be furious as it is stopping them maximise there profit from the premises they own / control.

( They are probably also still annoyed at there plans to build more flats behind the original cafe have been thwarted)

Moving down the road temporarily I do not object to. Its trying to make this A3 use permanent I object to. Its not in the interests of Brixton for yet another retail shop space to be lost.

Lambeth officers were doing there job for once trying to keep a balance between retail , restaurants and entertainment venues.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> New rules permiting change of use came into effect April 15 this year. So Soner could have applied for permitted development in his last application but choose retrospective planning approval instead - which was correctly refused. I don't think Soner's architects were on the ball. Mistake (assuming current application is approved).



What are these new rules permitting change of use?

My understanding was that Lambeth planning policy laid down proportions of different uses in a parade of shops. 

Do the new rules override this?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder if a Soho House outpost would benefit Brixton's cultural life? Maybe more investment in local arts projects? I'd have thought the demographic would be different from the Clapham rugby shirt types in Seven and Market House and our other posh new venues. What are Soho House members like?



I have been in Soho house in Soho and Shoreditch. 

Its for media and "creatives".That is the top ones. Not the interns or lesser riff raff who do the donkey work for the up themselves creatives. 

Shoreditch one is worse. 

Not what I want in Brixton.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Do you have to be a member to go to one of the restaurants? I've looked at their site but am  none the wiser.



Not what I'd describe as a restaurant, but I've been to chicken shop in Holborn.  Unaware of connection until this thread.  It was really good chicken though - really simple menu: quarter, half, or whole chicken, with or without chips.  There might have been some coleslaw.  Really well cooked chicken.


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 10, 2015)

On a somewhat lighter note, the ever wonderful Diamond Geezer has found that Brixton Hill has one of the few Edward ViII pillar boxes in London. See here.


----------



## se5 (Sep 10, 2015)

On another note I saw the Google Streetview car driving through Brixton today - heading down Brixton Road near the railway arches - so it looks like we are in for an update to reflect our changing vibrant community


----------



## boohoo (Sep 10, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> On a somewhat lighter note, the ever wonderful Diamond Geezer has found that Brixton Hill has one of the few Edward XIII pillar boxes in London. See here.



And one I have used, in the suburbs where I live.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> On a somewhat lighter note, the ever wonderful Diamond Geezer has found that Brixton Hill has one of the few Edward XIII pillar boxes in London. See here.


Really rare one on Mervan.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Really rare one on Mervan.


Reported to Americanism Watch.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Isn't it hard to argue another restaurant on that site will lead to over concentration of restaurants in the area, given there has been a restaurant on that site for the last few years?


As Gramsci says the new Phoenix restaurant location did not have planning permission as a restaurant.

With regard to your point about the innocuousness of uncontrolled restaurant and bar use: Lambeth planning officers have changed their interpretation of the council's UDP policy on this. Not sure how or why, but originally it was totally clear that not more than 25% of premises in a street were to be A3/A4 (restaurant/bar) use.

Since Nu Brixton has arrived this has be reinterpreted in such a way that the control is ineffective. I had two cracks at this with respect to 400-402 Coldharbour Lane where the owner wants to put a restaurant in pace of a former minicab office.

Fortunately residents above the premises found an esoteric problem with the proposed ventilation system which the planning councillors could use to reject the application. It was quite clear that the planning officers would over-rule any attempt to refuse on the grounds of over-concentration of A3.

Gramsci is quite right to raise this issue. My view is that if Lambeth approve the application for Soho House and not for Soner it simply indicates they are obsessed with trendiness. Although as the regeneration officer seems to spend a lot of time nursing Pop Brixton, maybe Soho House might be considered a threat to this most cherished project.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2015)

se5 said:


> On another note I saw the Google Streetview car driving through Brixton today - heading down Brixton Road near the railway arches - so it looks like we are in for an update to reflect our changing vibrant community


And on yet another note, an Apple maps van was seen in Rushcroft Road.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> What are these new rules permitting change of use?
> 
> My understanding was that Lambeth planning policy laid down proportions of different uses in a parade of shops.
> 
> Do the new rules override this?


Permitted development has always trumped local policy.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Have I missed the boat in reporting that Lambeth Town Hall is closed for refurbishment - reopening in 2017?
The only reference I can find on the net is this: Town Hall closed

The building does look quite empty - many upper windows open. All doors locked.

Ripe for squatting I should say.


----------



## Jangleballix (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2015)

Idiot on the no3 Bus this morning decided to be a complete prick about the slowness of travel this morning. Outside the town hall the bus stopped for a minute, as they often do about 7am 'to regulate the service', which to to fair is rather annoying when everyone is trying to get to work on time. Bloke starts seriously cussing and swearing in protest, which was quite unsettling. Then there was an almighty thump as he vented his anger by kicking the door so hard that he broke it. Glass was broken and craved outward so there was a big gap between grass and frame. 

At the next stop the driver had to declare the bus out of service and tell us all to get off. That stupid dickhead made us all fucking late! I'll be docked 15mins because of that prick.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 11, 2015)

Did anyone give him what for as you trooped off the bus?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Did anyone give him what for as you trooped off the bus?


There was a lot of eye rolling, tutting, sucking of teeth and muttering.  I think I said something to the effect of 'you've broken the bus! - now we'll all be late'. I definitely called him stupid and a prick.  Not sure he heard. He seemed remarkably unaware of what he had done - he was the last person off - like he expected the bus to continue with no glass in the door. Idiot.

Its not a good way to start the day.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2015)

Man sounds like a grade-A cunt and I hope he's caught and made to pay for the damages.

The stopping to regulate the service policy is fucking infuriating and completely pointless with 'urban' buses that are supposed to run continuously (as opposed to a rural service that only runs once every couple of hours, in which case adhering to the schedule/ timetable is justified). In London you just go to the bus stop and jump on the first bus that shows up. Whoever came up with the idea of regulating the service is worse than Hitler and no mistake.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 11, 2015)

It's not pointless - buses inevitably bunch up if they are running to a frequent timetable.

So if you do nothing, what is supposed to be 1 bus every 5 minutes can turn into 4 buses every 20 minutes. Or 6 buses every 30 minutes.

It's frustrating if you're on the bus that's being regulated because maybe you'll arrive at your destination 5 minutes later than if it was just left alone (arguably you have stolen that 5 minutes from other passengers anyway, because your bus is picking up fewer passengers than the one in front which is having to stop for longer at each stop). However, someone waiting at a stop and expecting a bus every 5 minutes might then have to wait 20 minutes. So their journey will effectively be delayed three or four times as much as yours.

They do it on the tube too.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 12, 2015)

T & P said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of regulating the service is worse than Hitler and no mistake.



Many, including myself, would beg to differ.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2015)

If you'll forgive the swift burst of self-congratulatory backslappping, I'm really chuffed with the way that Buzz is going and the positive impact it seems to have for local campaigners, businesses and individuals - thanks in no small part to Tricky Skills  contributions.







Brixton Buzz: nine thousand Brixton events listed, and three million page views!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep. Full praise to Tricky for calling a one-party council to account. 

Especially when local journalism is on its knees.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 13, 2015)

Is the Farmers' market on today in Station Rd?


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 13, 2015)

dbs1fan said:


> Is the Farmers' market on today in Station Rd?


till 2 o'clock


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2015)

By the former Canterbury Arms...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 13, 2015)

I am on holiday and several people staying at our hotel grew up in Brixton/Stockwell (and Kennington) in the fifties and sixties. We've had some really interesting conversations. One guy used to work in a grocer's in Market Row, I think where Franco Manca is now. He also remembers Bon Marche, the theatre and at least two cinemas. He went swimming in the Lido when there were diving boards!


----------



## peterkro (Sep 14, 2015)

Not Brixton but Southbank.Unexploded ww2 bomb on beachfront outside sea containers house.Area taped off from beginning of Oxo tower to Blackfriars bridge.

E2a: bit of a swizz the coppers have all fucked off and taken their miles of tape with them.Presumably the three guys in boiler suits who went to look at it decided it was a rock or something and called it off.


----------



## innit (Sep 14, 2015)

What's up with brixton road? All the buses are on diversion down acre lane and I've been waiting a VERY LONG time for the 37.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

innit said:


> What's up with brixton road? All the buses are on diversion down acre lane and I've been waiting a VERY LONG time for the 37.


Should be OK now:


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

Blimey that thunder was loud!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Blimey that thunder was loud!



Seriously loud, low and close. I thought a house had collapsed or something


----------



## plurker (Sep 14, 2015)

innit said:


> What's up with brixton road? All the buses are on diversion down acre lane and I've been waiting a VERY LONG time for the 37.



Woman dragged under a tipper-truck.

Woman dragged under 12-tonne tipper truck in Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

plurker said:


> Woman dragged under a tipper-truck.
> 
> Woman dragged under 12-tonne tipper truck in Brixton


Bloody hell. That sounds awful.


----------



## djdando (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like the guys from Brixton Village Grill are opening a new venture called 'Chip Shop Brixton' where Shaza Fried Chicken was opposite Dogstar. Alcohol licence being applied for also.


----------



## djdando (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It won't be a soho house house though, it will be one of their restaurants, hopefully not the Cicken shop or Dirty Burgers.
> 
> I'm often in the Shoreditch or one of the Soho ones. The members seem to me a fairly innocuous bunch. The don't annoy me at all really apart from being very young and carrying on the way the young do. That annoys me a bit.



It is Dirty Burger


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

djdando said:


> Looks like the guys from Brixton Village Grill are opening a new venture called 'Chip Shop Brixton' where Shaza Fried Chicken was opposite Dogstar. Alcohol licence being applied for also.


I meant to post up about that before. They're going for 11am-midnight alcohol licence.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2015)

Great story about Brixton Soup Kitchen:  Meet The Londoners Trying To Change Their City One Free Meal At A Time

I wish I'd known about it before.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Great story about Brixton Soup Kitchen:  Meet The Londoners Trying To Change Their City One Free Meal At A Time
> 
> I wish I'd known about it before.


All the profits from our first batches of Brixton Buzz beer went to the Soup Kitchen. In fact, it was the opening of the soup kitchen around about the same time as the Champagne bar in the Village that prompted us to do something positive rather than just moan!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2015)

It's great that someone is finally filling the gap left by those vegan 'Food Not Bombs' guys who were arrested for giving away meals in Windrush Square years ago. 

Actually I think they may have had a snappier name but I've forgotten it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 14, 2015)

djdando said:


> It is Dirty Burger


Boo.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> It's great that someone is finally filling the gap left by those vegan 'Food Not Bombs' guys who were arrested for giving away meals in Windrush Square years ago.
> 
> Actually I think they may have had a snappier name but I've forgotten it.


It was Reclaim Your Food in 2008.

How dare they give away free food!












2 Arrests at Brixton Reclaim Your Food


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

djdando said:


> It is Dirty Burger


Coming to us straight outta Shoreditch because Brixton needs another trendy burger chain.


That Soho House bunch are fucking huge:


> House Festival
> Eat, Drink, Nap
> Cookhouse
> House Tonic
> ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Surely we've reached Peak Burger by now? And yet still not a decent curry in the centre of town.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Surely we've reached Peak Burger by now?



Some hope. Boom has yet to open (will it ever?). And Hush rarely does


----------



## Maharani (Sep 14, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Some hope. Boom has yet to open (will it ever?). And Hush rarely does


Where's Hush?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 14, 2015)

plurker said:


> Woman dragged under a tipper-truck.
> 
> Woman dragged under 12-tonne tipper truck in Brixton


Is it my imagination or are there more serious accidents along Brixton Road than there used to be?  
Any one know where to find stats of before and after all the road layout/traffic calming/pavement changes of a few years ago?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is it my imagination or are there more serious accidents along Brixton Road than there used to be?
> Any one know where to find stats of before and after all the road layout/traffic calming/pavement changes of a few years ago?



Hopelessly congested and polluted. 

A march was held yesterday calling for action, pointing out that the annual pollution limit on the road was exceeded in January.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where's Hush?



Former Duck Egg place, opposite Ritzy


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Former Duck Egg place, opposite Ritzy


It's called Shhh which is an even worse name than Hush. 
They had some bloke outside on the weekend trying to entice people in with little success. It's had a good review although the extra-glowing Trip Advisor ones look well suspect.

I miss Honest Foods there.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

Just what Brixton needs! Another pop up - but on a roof!

Pop up restaurant planned for roof of Pope’s Road shop in run up to Christmas period


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> It's called Shhh which is an even worse name than Hush.
> ....


Sh! is the name of the womens sex shop in north London. Rubbish name for a cafe.


----------



## MissL (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Just what Brixton needs! Another pop up - but on a roof!
> 
> Pop up restaurant planned for roof of Pope’s Road shop in run up to Christmas period



Sounds freezing.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Just what Brixton needs! Another pop up - but on a roof!
> 
> Pop up restaurant planned for roof of Pope’s Road shop in run up to Christmas period


I think they should erect temporary platforms on the "Catford Loop" tracks to service the premises. Only way we'll get a full service railway station back in Brixton (platforms closed 1925 I think, but I'm sure teuchter will put us right on that)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think they should erect temporary platforms on the "Catford Loop" tracks to service the premises. Only way we'll get a full service railway station back in Brixton (platforms closed 1925 I think, but I'm sure teuchter will put us right on that)


If you are hoping for an Overground stop in Brixton then the Catford Loop line platforms are no good. Which is why Brixton East is a more viable candidate for reopening. You could run into Victoria from the Catford loop platforms but you'd have to have a good argument as to why lots of valuable track capacity should be lost to give Brixton a train service to Victoria when it's already got a tube line serving that purpose.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 15, 2015)

teuchter said:


> If you are hoping for an Overground stop in Brixton then the Catford Loop line platforms are no good. Which is why Brixton East is a more viable candidate for reopening. You could run into Victoria from the Catford loop platforms but you'd have to have a good argument as to why lots of valuable track capacity should be lost to give Brixton a train service to Victoria when it's already got a tube line serving that purpose.


Surely there is already at least one service on that line stopping at Denmark Hill. It would simply be a matter of (re)introducing a stop at Brixton. At least we could go to Peckham, Nunhead and Lewisham - if not to the holy grail of Canary Wharf!


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 15, 2015)

teuchter said:


> .....You could run into Victoria from the Catford loop platforms but you'd have to have a good argument as to why lots of valuable track capacity should be lost to give Brixton a train service to Victoria when it's already got a tube line serving that purpose.



I'm confused. The overland already goes to Victoria from Brixton doesn't it?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 15, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Surely we've reached Peak Burger by now? And yet still not a decent curry in the centre of town.



You would have thought so wouldn't you? They must think there's a market for it. Plus, I guess, most of them are only a few tables each so seems like a lot of restaurants but maybe works out to be relatively small square footage?

Even so, I'd rather something other than another burger bar


----------



## CH1 (Sep 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm confused. The overland already goes to Victoria from Brixton doesn't it?


I was thinking of outward journeys to the more salubrious suburbs. Why go to Victoria by train when you could go to Peckham (or Ramsgate)?


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 15, 2015)

Is the suggestion of reopening brixton east at all likely? 

On a sort of related point (although not quite brixton) when is the decision about bringing the tube to camberwell due?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Is the suggestion of reopening brixton east at all likely?


Hugely unlikely in the short term, I'd say.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 15, 2015)

Figured!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 15, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> On a sort of related point (although not quite brixton) when is the decision about bringing the tube to camberwell due?


If you want the latest - maybe try Camberwell Forum

SE5 forum AGM is tomorrow (see link). Regrettably it cashes with the LJAG meeting on the closure of Loughborough Road.

Its all happening transport-wise in Loughborough Junction area.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Its all happening transport-wise in Loughborough Junction area.


The area truly is "in motion."


----------



## bolgerp (Sep 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I meant to post up about that before. They're going for 11am-midnight alcohol licence.
> 
> View attachment 76666


Isn't 12 pm conventionally mid day? Therefore they're applying for a one hour alcohol license!!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Surely there is already at least one service on that line stopping at Denmark Hill. It would simply be a matter of (re)introducing a stop at Brixton. At least we could go to Peckham, Nunhead and Lewisham - if not to the holy grail of Canary Wharf!





SpamMisery said:


> I'm confused. The overland already goes to Victoria from Brixton doesn't it?



Yes there are already trains into Victoria from the existing platforms. They come off the Herne Hill line.

Any trains using the Catford Loop platforms would be running between Denmark Hill and Victoria. But at the moment there's only about one per hour in each direction passing through. You could get them to stop and maybe the impact on the timetable would be manageable. The stretch of the line between Brixton and Denmark Hill (more accurately, Cambria Junction where the line to Blackfriars diverges) is quite lightly used but the problem is that as soon as you get to Denmark Hill / Cambria Junction the pair of tracks are then heavily used by the Thameslink services going to Blackfriars/Farringdon etc. Additionally, immediately west of Brixton they join into the tracks from Herne Hill which are also heavily used.

So, maybe you could add an hourly service by stopping the small number of trains that pass through those platforms at the moment. But adding in new services would be difficult. It's hard to make an argument for it.

There's definitely more of a case for opening Brixton East I'd say.

And, reopening the Denmark Hill platforms at Loughborough Junction.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Isn't 12 pm conventionally mid day? Therefore they're applying for a one hour alcohol license!!


Well, it's open to debate. 


> MIDNIGHT is 12pm. One must recognise the difference between points in time and periods of time. Midnight is the zero point in time when we start to build up 24 one-hour periods of time to make up a new day. So midnight is the point 0am. After a period of one hour we reach the point in time called 1am, and after 12 periods of one hour we reach the point called noon. At noon the 13th one-hour period starts, ending at point 1pm. This process continues up to the point 11pm when the 24th period of one hour starts. This period ends in the middle of the night, 12 hours after noon at the point midnight or 12pm.
> Is midnight 12pm or 12am? | Notes and Queries | guardian.co.uk


----------



## bolgerp (Sep 15, 2015)

Which is why everyone should use the 24 hour clock!


----------



## bolgerp (Sep 15, 2015)

The debate continues.... and this is from Wikipedia, so it MUST be right! 12-hour clock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Which is why everyone should use the 24 hour clock!


I always use 'noon' or 'midnight.' Problem solved.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll be honest with you teuchter, all I understood was the word 'trains'. After that my eyes glazed over. I'm just gonna take it you know what you're on about and accept it


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 15, 2015)

24 hour clock all the way


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

You can pick up a copy of Time Out frm the tube station if you're passing by. It's still a pale shadow of its glorious past, but vastly improved over recent years. It's free anyway!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Some hope. Boom has yet to open (will it ever?). And Hush rarely does



Perhaps Joshy-Boom's "auntie", whose recipes he nicked, tracked him down, beat him up, and stuffed him with Scotch Bonnets.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm just gonna take it you know what you're on about and accept it


You set a good example for the rest of the u75 postership. It's a failure to adopt this kind of attitude that is contributing to the ruination of these boards.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 16, 2015)

Was another hectic Saturday at the foodbank this weekend. We're in need of carrier bags to pack food in, if anyone has a big bag of bags under the sink they're willing to part with they'd be very welcome!


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was another hectic Saturday at the foodbank this weekend. We're in need of carrier bags to pack food in, if anyone has a big bag of bags under the sink they're willing to part with they'd be very welcome!


Where can I drop them? Anything else you need urgently?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was another hectic Saturday at the foodbank this weekend. We're in need of carrier bags to pack food in, if anyone has a big bag of bags under the sink they're willing to part with they'd be very welcome!


Do you want me to give it another push on Buzz? Mail me the details if so.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 16, 2015)

Various Brixton and local neighbours Big Dig thing this weekend 

London


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Various Brixton and local neighbours Big Dig thing this weekend
> 
> London


Strangely the Pop "farm" is listed but not the Loughborough Junction one.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Where can I drop them? Anything else you need urgently?


This. Have tons of carrier bags.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Sep 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was another hectic Saturday at the foodbank this weekend. We're in need of carrier bags to pack food in, if anyone has a big bag of bags under the sink they're willing to part with they'd be very welcome!


We've got a few. What's the best way to get them to you?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Surely there is already at least one service on that line stopping at Denmark Hill. It would simply be a matter of (re)introducing a stop at Brixton. At least we could go to Peckham, Nunhead and Lewisham - if not to the holy grail of Canary Wharf!


Just look at all the destinations that are out of reach!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheers Manter , @MsT , and Peanut Monkey - anyone who has spare bags they can give can drop them in at the foodbank, which is at St. Paul's Church, Ferndale Road  (by the Duke of Edinburgh)  on Saturday or Tuesday mornings, 10am-1pm, or else I'm happy to stop by and collect them from home / pub / work /wherever.

editor - thanks, gonna drop you a mail!


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Fab thx


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2015)

Get yer cobbs on Electric Avenue street market!


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 16, 2015)

I've seen them in herne hill greengrocers before but don't know what to do with them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I've seen them in herne hill greengrocers before but don't know what to do with them. Any suggestions?


My gran used them where you'd use hazelnuts. So chocolate and cobnut cake, apple and cobnut tart. You just shell them, toast them and then use them like hazlenuts.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> My gran used them where you'd use hazelnuts. So chocolate and cobnut cake, apple and cobnut tart. You just shell them, toast them and then use them like hazlenuts.


Good advice 
Can't remember ever having made something with hazelnuts though so imagine cobb nuts wont become a staple!


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Get yer cobbs on Electric Avenue street market!
> 
> View attachment 76762



..........theres a lot more of these about since squirrels discovered the pleasures of freebasing.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Good advice
> Can't remember ever having made something with hazelnuts though so imagine cobb nuts wont become a staple!


They're nice unroasted and straight from the shell, maybe with a little salt.  A bit milkier and sweeter tasting than older nuts are.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Get yer cobbs on Electric Avenue street market!
> 
> View attachment 76762



What lovely looking cobb nuts or do they become hazelnuts? After all if you let them dry out, then they become a nut more recognisable


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

I stupidly decided to have some plants at my new home. The Squirrels keep attacking them. I hate squirrels right now....keep knocing all the pots down.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I stupidly decided to have some plants at my new home. The Squirrels keep attacking them. I hate squirrels right now....keep knocing all the pots down.


Don't start me on fucking squirrels. Those fluffy tailed rats have trashed our balcony.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Some photos from yesterday's drenching

















Umbrellas and pavement reflections: Brixton gets a September downpour


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 17, 2015)

In other news, lots of street art related goings on opposite Cabana on Ferndale Road.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I stupidly decided to have some plants at my new home. The Squirrels keep attacking them. I hate squirrels right now....keep knocing all the pots down.


They are going bonkers in my roof at the moment. I am living scenes from The Babadook every day. If I owned a shot gun I would have blasted multiple holes in the ceiling by now. Luckily the deadliest implement I have to hand is a broom handle.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> In other news, lots of street art related goings on opposite Cabana on Ferndale Road.


Squire & partners related?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> They are going bonkers in my roof at the moment. I am living scenes from The Babadook every day. If I owned a shot gun I would have blasted multiple holes in the ceiling by now. Luckily the deadliest implement I have to hand is a broom handle.



They run across my roof. It's like a mini SAS assault team overhead as I try to sleep.

I'm considering poison.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They run across my roof. It's like a mini SAS assault team overhead as I try to sleep.
> 
> I'm considering poison.


I thought a high powered water pistol might teach the varmint a lesson. Instead it just looks at me as the high power spray bounces off its ugly ratty face saying, "Is that all you've got, looooser?".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I thought a high powered water pistol might teach the varmint a lesson. Instead it just looks at me as the high power spray bounces off its ugly ratty face saying, "Is that all you've got, looooser?".



You can get sprays that give off the scent of predators, but the little fuckers hang out with the foxes around here, so that aint gonna work.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

I love the RSPCA's advice on stopping Squirrels getting into the garden; 'Block possible access points'

I'll put a fucking roof on the garden then shall I?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2015)

Same here. Squirrels on the roof keep giving me an early alarm call. 

Probably nesting.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Squire & partners related?



Possibly. The stuff going up looked really familiar


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I love the RSPCA's advice on stopping Squirrels getting into the garden; 'Block possible access points'
> 
> I'll put a fucking roof on the garden then shall I?


You can get a sonic deterrent although I have my doubts. Cat test:



Here's a stranger test showing how two unusual methods failed to work on cats.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge and editor chilli powder might keep the tree rats off some of your stuff, but you'll need to reapply it, so buy in bulk.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Nanker Phelge and editor chilli powder might keep the tree rats off some of your stuff, but you'll need to reapply it, so buy in bulk.


I've tried that and some special pepper spray. They laughed in my face.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been using sonic deterrents. The first (plugs in to the mains) seems to be pretty ineffectual. The second, maniacally banging on the ceiling every time the scratching starts, is slowly getting results. But my plaster is beginning to pop off the nails.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Nanker Phelge and editor chilli powder might keep the tree rats off some of your stuff, but you'll need to reapply it, so buy in bulk.



What do I do with it...sprinkle the acers/the pots/area around?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What do I do with it...sprinkle the acers/the pots/area around?


They'll just dig up some of your vegetables and make a meal with it.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They run across my roof. It's like a mini SAS assault team overhead as I try to sleep.
> 
> I'm considering poison.


Problem with poison is that cats and birds and foxes will likely get it if it is outside. It's a grizzly death too. And then others will come anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Problem with poison is that cats and birds and foxes will likely get it if it is outside. It's a grizzly death too. And then others will come anyway.



I didn't really mean it. I couldn't poison a squirrel. It ruins the taste when they're cooked.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I didn't really mean it. I couldn't poison a squirrel. It ruins the taste when they're cooked.


Well poison had certainly crossed my mind!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What do I do with it...sprinkle the acers/the pots/area around?


Yes, all of that, and it won't work completely, but it should put them off.  Stings their paws.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Problem with poison is that cats and birds and foxes will likely get it if it is outside. It's a grizzly death too. And then others will come anyway.


Hence using hot spices.  Nontoxic, just unpleasant.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't start me on fucking squirrels. Those fluffy tailed rats have trashed our balcony.


chilli powder...just saying.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I didn't really mean it. I couldn't poison a squirrel. It ruins the taste when they're cooked.


You could legally kill them for the pot, as long as you're careful about the methods.  Consensus is that there isn't much meat worth bothering with, except on the back legs.   Probably better minced up for sausages or slowly cooked in a curry, to tenderise it.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Hence using hot spices.  Nontoxic, just unpleasant.


Chilli certainly taught my dog not to jump up and eat things off the kitchen counter .


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> chilli powder...just saying.


It wouldn't work unless I doused the entire balcony in the stuff. The wall-scaling fuckers can just choose a different approach, and come from any convoluted angle they choose and just avoid anything they don't like (or just kick over the pots).


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a problem with mice years back and tried everythng...then I sprinkled chilli powder arouund the areas the fuckers were...never did see them again...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't mind them coming in....it's tipping my pots over....

I might try the Chilli


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> It wouldn't work unless I doused the entire balcony in the stuff. The wall-scaling fuckers can just choose a different approach, and come from any convoluted angle they choose and just avoid anything they don't like (or just kick over the pot).


you only need to use a wee bit on a trap (they love mouli or any veg for that matter) and they tell all of their family and friends not to go to ed's balcony.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> you only need to use a wee bit on a trap (they love mouli or any veg for that matter) and they tell all of their family and friends not to go to ed's balcony.


I tried it before with zero success. Plus it always gets washed away in the rain.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't mind them coming in....it's tipping my pots over....
> 
> I might try the Chilli


don't might...just do it.  If you love your acers it's the only way.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't mind them coming in....it's tipping my pots over....
> 
> I might try the Chilli


Use wire to secure them and put a little chicken wire over the top of the soil to stop then digging.  You can sprinkle soil over it to hide it. Worked for a mate having the same problem.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I tried it before with zero success. Plus it always gets washed away in the rain.


Then you might need to invest in one of these:


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

They're lickle devils...


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2015)

I tried chilli powder. Garden smells weird, still have squirrels


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Grey squirrels can be a problem in gardens and the wider countryside. What can you do to keep them out of your backyard

Fix cones and baffles to the string of a hanging feeder, or try plastic drinks bottles, large domes and discs
If the feeder is hung from a washing line, thread the line through a length of hosepipe or a plastic drinks bottle on each side
Use a downward-opening cone or a biscuit tin fixed to the pole below a bird table to prevent squirrels climbing up it. Vaseline or other grease on a smooth pole will also help
A feeder with a spring-loaded cover is on the market. The weight of the squirrel will lower the cover, preventing it access to the food
Remember that all these methods will only work if the squirrel cannot jump directly onto the feeder, but will have to approach via the defended route
Feeders with a cage around them are squirrel-resistant, although not squirrel-proof, and a small individual will be able to fit through
*Strong chilli powder or pepper sauce (e.g. Tabasco) can be dusted onto birdfood. Birds are not bothered by the chilli, but squirrels cannot put up with the burning sensation, and will leave the food alone.*

*How you can help*
Keep those pesky creatures off your bird food. All profits go to the RSPB's conservation work


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> I tried chilli powder. Garden smells weird, still have squirrels


But did you try:


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But did you try:
> 
> View attachment 76779


I think I just need a proper cat


----------



## technical (Sep 17, 2015)

Next door's cat seems to work for us. Can be quite entertaining to be sat in the kitchen watching the evening chase.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> I think I just need a proper cat


You have a cat already? Mine bring the fuckers in and allow them to squat. Useless feckers.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> They are going bonkers in my roof at the moment. I am living scenes from The Babadook every day. If I owned a shot gun I would have blasted multiple holes in the ceiling by now. Luckily the deadliest implement I have to hand is a broom handle.


Possums have followed you from oz


----------



## Winot (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep, no squirrel problem with us because of next door's cats. Just need to do something about the huge amount of cat shit now.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yep, no squirrel problem with us because of next door's cats. Just need to do something about the huge amount of cat shit now.


Your roof probably does not have gaping holes in it either!


----------



## billythefish (Sep 17, 2015)

These look fun...


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

I like this one:


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Cleans the windows at the same time.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Update: South London Foodbank: volunteers and food donations needed


----------



## CH1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone see this?

I thought they were supposed to be polar opposites?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone see this?
> <snip>



Well spotted - perhaps he was offered that job because of perceived competence?  We shall see.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's how gentrification and the other shit changes are seeing off a typical Brixton night out for me:

Kaff: closed
Albert: open
Canterbury: closed
Queen's Head: closed
414: closing

2015 is a shit year for Brixton. Unless you're rich.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's how gentrification and the other shit changes are seeing off a typical Brixton night out for me:
> 
> Kaff: closed
> Albert: open
> ...


At least you can afford to go out 5 nights a week.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> At least you can afford to go out 5 nights a week.


My nights out are incredibly cheap. Sometimes I don't spend anything at all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Nanker Phelge and editor chilli powder might keep the tree rats off some of your stuff, but you'll need to reapply it, so buy in bulk.



DONE


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> My nights out are incredibly cheap. Sometimes I don't spend anything at all.



Maybe that it why they are closing!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> DONE
> 
> View attachment 76787


Looks like a ganja plant to me .


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Maybe that it why they are closing!


Yes, When I elect not to drink my usual nightly tally of 25 pints and 10 chasers, it must hurt the bar, badly. 







Me, at the Queens on Tuesday.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

I find it rather reassuring that it's still possible to go out any night of the week in Brixton without spending much. Perhaps a guide of some sort would be a good idea?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's how gentrification and the other shit changes are seeing off a typical Brixton night out for me:
> 
> Kaff: closed
> Albert: open
> ...



On a positive note I have found a top _unlisted_  pub close to Brixton but I am keeping schtum about it's whereabouts for now


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I find it rather reassuring that it's still possible to go out any night of the week in Brixton without spending much. Perhaps a guide of some sort would be a good idea?


A guide for who?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A guide for who?



arriviste hipsters seeking the fabled vibrancy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Looks like a ganja plant to me .



I wouldn't know of such things.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Fuck em. We don't need more trendies desending on our turf. Tell em Brixton is a shithole and send em back to Shoreditch from whence they came.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> spending much.



these things are relative........


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A guide for who?


People who feel that they can't afford to go out in Brixton. Duh!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> People who feel that they can't afford to go out in Brixton. Duh!


Duh to you too.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 17, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Squire & partners related?



Looks like this now


----------



## T & P (Sep 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> arriviste hipsters seeking the fabled vibrancy


I thought the one thing hipsters had loads of was plenty of money; therefore a guide to how to spend a free/cheap night out in Brixton would be quite pointless and unappealing to them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Looks like this now



it's part of this 
BDT
and is mentioned here........
All eyes on Brixton: one of London's fastest-changing districts and a hotspot for new homes


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> I thought the one thing hipsters had loads of was plenty of money; therefore a guide to how to spend a free/cheap night out in Brixton would be quite pointless and unappealing to them.


i think hipsters are not necessarily minted but the yuppies who follow in their wake are.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> i think hipsters are not necessarily minted but the yuppies who follow in their wake are.



No, they're not minted, they're funded by the bank of mum and dad during their 'vanity project' years until they grow a backbone, then use all that knowledge from their nerd years to gain the all important career position that gives them loads of cash to keep the whole horrid hipster wheel spinning endlessly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

...and somewhere in that cycle they move back to the suburbs


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Looks like a ganja plant to me .


Acer (Maple).  Probably Japanese maple at that.

Bloody townee - every leaf with five or so fingers looks like the herb to you.    I bet you get confused about horse chestnut leaves and tomato plants too.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> My nights out are incredibly cheap. Sometimes I don't spend anything at all.


That's such a no-no to the Irishman. First lesson you learn "don't go in a pub unless you have the entrance fee".


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's such a no-no to the Irishman. First lesson you learn "don't go in a pub unless you have the entrance fee".


I've no idea who 'The Irishman' is, but I'm pretty sure he/they would gladly accept free drinks when graciously offered, especially if he/they was on the lower end of the earning scale and perhaps doing other work in kind.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

I heard that Tiny Hair in Atlantic Road has gone with the bailiffs called in today. A&C's opening hours are also very erratic now so the end is nigh there too.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I've no idea who 'The Irishman' is, but I'm pretty sure he/they would gladly accept free drinks when graciously offered, especially if he/they was on the lower end of the earning scale and perhaps doing other work in kind.


Any Irishman ever born, who was educated in the way of the pub wouldn't go in one unless he was going to buy a drink. In this case that's 'The Irishman' . I'm being (trying to be) light hearted.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Acer (Maple).  Probably Japanese maple at that.
> 
> Bloody townee - every leaf with five or so fingers looks like the herb to you.    I bet you get confused about horse chestnut leaves and tomato plants too.


I'm actually a country girl at heart. I have 4 acers so know a fair bit about them! I'm a keen gardener I'll have you know.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I heard that Tiny Hair in Atlantic Road has gone with the bailiffs called in today. A&C's opening hours are also very erratic now so the end is nigh there too.


Always a bad sign if they can't manage opening consistently.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> I thought they were supposed to be polar opposites?




Looks like it is a move to try and stop de-selection. Croydon North CLP endorsed Corbyn. The Progress MP for Croydon North / Lambeth South would have been one of the first up in front of the de-selection wall if he had carried on with his right wing agenda from the back benches.

Quite a clever move.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm actually a country girl at heart. I have 4 acers so know a fair bit about them! I'm a keen gardener I'll have you know.


Then you'll know that not all acers have the Canadian flag type of maple leaf shape.  Google image search for acer leaf 
acer leaf - Google Search
Google image search for hemp leaf
hemp leaf - Google Search


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 17, 2015)

Plus there's a decent piece from Inside Croydon on the Progress MP's sudden new found left wing radicalism.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 17, 2015)

Great to see that 'Offline Club' is going to be coming back. No longer at the Albert though. Market House with a fiver after 10pm entry charge.
The one thing I enjoyed about it being at the Albert was how on a random night out you may end up there, but now with a charge, things would probably 
need to be a little less random. Also don't think I'll be wanting to hang out at Market House.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

madolesance said:


> Great to see that 'Offline Club' is going to be coming back. No longer at the Albert though. Market House with a fiver after 10pm entry charge.
> The one thing I enjoyed about it being at the Albert was how on a random night out you may end up there, but now with a charge, things would probably
> need to be a little less random. Also don't think I'll be wanting to hang out at Market House.


Well, thanks for that ringing endorsement!

I've taken a break from the Albert for various reasons (but will be back for NYE) but mainly I wanted to try something new. Truth is, I was always put off by the Market House, but my recent visits (to the upstairs part) have always been really positive - the place is very mixed, and was extremely gay friendly the last time I was there. Nanker Phelge 's ace nights there showed me that Offline would go down well in the venue and it's going to be great to play through a huge sound system without being told to turn it down!

For the Market House Offline nights, we'll have a big urban guest list (I'll post up here  before and invite people to put their names down) so everyone should be able to get in free at any time and I've also made sure that there will be a £3.50 beer on tap, so it will be reasonably affordable.

Sadly the days of rocking up to the Albert are already limited with the venue having a strict - and rather low  -capacity enforced on it. Recently there has been a 'one in/one out' rule in operation some busy weekend nights.

But if all that isn't to your taste, I'm looking at putting on another night not far from Brixton that will have lots of live music and be totally free all night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

Market House has come a long way. I really enjoy playing there after not being at all sure.

I've been there nearly 4 years now doing a monthly night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

...and upstairs is certainly the better room to play


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and upstairs is certainly the better room to play


I don't think I'd want to do downstairs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't think I'd want to do downstairs.



nor me


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Market House has come a long way. I really enjoy playing there after not being at all sure.
> 
> I've been there nearly 4 years now doing a monthly night.


Has indeed come a long way. It was the Champagne and Fromage or Pop of its day on here, ridiculed as "Living Bah", vehemently opposed for some change that was done apparently without permission, details of which I can't remember, and for the 'Claphamite' drug tourists coming for a bit of edginess.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Has indeed come a long way. It was the Champagne and Fromage or Pop of its day on here, ridiculed as "Living Bah", vehemently opposed for some change that was done apparently without permission, details of which I can't remember, and for the 'Claphamite' drug tourists coming for a bit of edginess.


You've got your facts and timeline a little bit mixed up there, but the main reason for the dislike of the Living Bar was the unpleasant individuals running it.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2015)

Living. House music and guys downstairs. Take That and ladies upstairs. There was no win win.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Well, thanks for that ringing endorsement!
> 
> I've taken a break from the Albert for various reasons (but will be back for NYE) but mainly I wanted to try something new. Truth is, I was always put off by the Market House, but my recent visits (to the upstairs part) have always been really positive - the place is very mixed, and was extremely gay friendly the last time I was there. Nanker Phelge 's ace nights there showed me that Offline would go down well in the venue and it's going to be great to play through a huge sound system without being told to turn it down!
> 
> ...


The Railway Tulse Hill always puts on free nights, as you know. Live music in there is pretty much always decent.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> You've got your facts and timeline a little bit mixed up there, but the main reason for the dislike of the Living Bar was the unpleasant individuals running it.


What timeline? Larry wasn't it? Lolz. Happy days.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Has indeed come a long way. It was the Champagne and Fromage or Pop of its day on here, ridiculed as "Living Bah", vehemently opposed for some change that was done apparently without permission, details of which I can't remember, and for the 'Claphamite' drug tourists coming for a bit of edginess.


In what now seems like a different universe, it was very briefly a fishmongers or butchers shop... only a few years ago.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> In what now seems like a different universe, it was very briefly a fishmongers or butchers shop... only a few years ago.



Christine's Meat Gallery


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Has indeed come a long way. It was the Champagne and Fromage or Pop of its day on here, ridiculed as "Living Bah", vehemently opposed for some change that was done apparently without permission, details of which I can't remember, and for the 'Claphamite' drug tourists coming for a bit of edginess.



I started a night at Market House when one of the owners came to check us out at the Canterbury and said they wanted to vary the music there and asked if we'd like to put on a night. I was initially uncomfortable about the venue, and wasn't sure how people would respond to what we do....

...it took some months of tweaking to get it right, and I admit I really didn't enjoy the first few months. The crowd is always different, so I never know what I'm gonna get. My favourite nights are when we get a good number of older black people in. The youngsters behave more, and I get to play more soul and reggae. Other weeks I go a bit more disco/funk...throw in some 80s pop...I've even pulled Mary J Blige out the bag, and Beyonce followed by some ska or new wave...I really enjoy playing somewhere I can put on pretty much what I want...just means I end up taking about 250 7s and about 50 12s out with me to cover the options and the hours...cos I do 9pm - 3am in there (between 2 of us).

There is never a shortage of really bad requests, never a shortage of all those DJ cliches (can you play something I know?), and watching the crowd from the DJ booth is better than any series of Big Brother.

I never would have believed it, but I've had some of my best/most fun nights DJing there.....but there are a lot of variables every week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2015)

....and the new security team are kinda getting the hang of it...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The Railway Tulse Hill always puts on free nights, as you know. Live music in there is pretty much always decent.


Yep, it's a great place, although a little out of the way for me and it's shuts too early for my tastes too (but that's one of the reasons why it stays free). It can be a tough place to DJ sometimes though.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

I note that Haart tied their heartfelt community advertising campaign adverts to all sorts of public and private bits of Brixton including a nursery and a park. From a distance it looks like the various places as for sale given the size of the rest of the text. I saw at least 6 still securely fastened to railings and signs around town. They still haven't bothered to reply to my emails/tweets, so I think I'm going to shame then with an article.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> It can be a tough place to DJ sometimes though.



...and some


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I note that Haart tied their heartfelt community advertising campaign adverts to all sorts of public and private bits of Brixton including a nursery and a park. From a distance it looks like the various places as for sale given the size of the rest of the text. I saw at least 6 still securely fastened to railings and signs around town. They still haven't bothered to reply to my emails/tweets, so I think I'm going to shame then with an article.


Perhaps write to the community fete organisers and get their side of the story. See how they feel about it all. Maybe you could offer to help them find another way of raising cash and promoting their not for profit event.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

For reference.





ViolentPanda said:


> It only took me a phone-call to the planning dept (I was bored) this afternoon to establish that the council don't give permission to *anyone* to attach signage to either their temporary or their permanent signs (apparently not least because it would cost more to administrate than it could possibly bring in, according to the bored chap I spoke to). I also established that fixing "for sale" and "to let" signs to the exterior railings of estates (private or not) to advertise properties on the estates is also bad practice on the part of estate/lettings agents. Signs are apparently required to be attached to the actual property in question, rather than to an arbitrary location tens of metres away. Who'd have thought it, eh?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's the half trashed remains of one  they've left in a park. The arrogant cunts.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice branding in Coldharbour Lane:


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Nice branding in Coldharbour Lane:



I took a photo of that too. Love the cheek!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I took a photo of that too. Love the cheek!



That'll fool the paying public...


----------



## djdando (Sep 18, 2015)

The old jewellers next to Champagne and Fromage is apparently getting turned into a Champagne and Chocolate shop. It is so comical that I even questioned whether the builder who I asked was pulling my leg.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

djdando said:


> The old jewellers next to Champagne and Fromage is apparently getting turned into a Champagne and Chocolate shop. It is so comical that I even questioned whether the builder who I asked was pulling my leg.


More champers! Champers everywhere! Champagne with Fromage! Champagne with Oysters! Champagne with Oysters! Champagne with ......oh, just FUCK OFF.


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

djdando said:


> The old jewellers next to Champagne and Fromage is apparently getting turned into a Champagne and Chocolate shop. It is so comical that I even questioned whether the builder who I asked was pulling my leg.


Same as the one in west Norwood? It's a Brazilian cafe called champagne and chocolate. Or the other way round. I can never remember


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2015)

Champagne and cheese shop, champagne and chocolate shop... can a champagne and cocaine shop be far behind?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

This latest effort by Lexadon - the company convicted of criminal behaviour -  surely blends right in with the nearby architecture on Brixton Road.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 18, 2015)

To be honest, whomever in planning agreed the blocks to the left needs to buy some new spectacles too.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> To be honest, whomever in planning agreed the blocks to the left needs to buy some new spectacles too.


It's like they've made them out of incomplete packs of lego bricks.


----------



## elmpp (Sep 19, 2015)

editor said:


> This latest effort by Lexadon - the company convicted of criminal behaviour -  surely blends right in with the nearby architecture on Brixton Road.
> 
> View attachment 76831


Architect. journalist. activist. Wow


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2015)

So people have to queue to get in the Albert because of the new restrictions on numbers. And when they get inside they say, "WTF? It's not even slightly busy!" Brixton is being destroyed.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> To be honest, whomever in planning agreed the blocks to the left needs to buy some new spectacles too.


Yes, the one on the left is much worse. A consequence of the simplistic "fitting in" approach.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 19, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Architect. journalist. activist. Wow



I don't understand this. Am I missing something?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2015)

Angellic said:


> I don't understand this. Am I missing something?


It's elmpp doing what he always does: pointless, spiteful personal attacks that add nothing to the discussion. I think it's time he took time off from here.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2015)

So people have to queue to get in the Albert now because of a newly enforced maximum 'capacity.'  And this is what 'full' looks like:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 19, 2015)

It's shite. Even the garden felt half empty, and it causes hassle if someone needs to go out to get baccy, walk someone to the bus, whatever. Plus the security are very random, last night first was told it was full, then that I could come in but not my (much more sober) male friend.


----------



## bimble (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey! Anyone got a spare 7 years ? 
You could have a read of Lambeth's new LOCAL PLAN document. 

http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/doc...s Wednesday 23-Sep-2015 19.00 Council.pdf?T=9


----------



## bimble (Sep 19, 2015)

oh wait .. you have to start at page 213.
 hope that helps a lot.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 19, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> To be honest, whomever in planning agreed the blocks to the left needs to buy some new spectacles too.


Surely, whoever...


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 19, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's shite. Even the garden felt half empty, and it causes hassle if someone needs to go out to get baccy, walk someone to the bus, whatever. Plus the security are very random, last night first was told it was full, then that I could come in but not my (much more sober) male friend.



The queuing's a pain but not nearly as dire as the flooded gent's toilets. Three days now.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2015)

wurlycurly said:


> The queuing's a pain but not nearly as dire as the flooded gent's toilets. Three days now.


The toilets are a disgrace. But then they've always been that way - in fact they were even worse a decade ago when a canoe was the advised means of visiting. 

They closed the mens' loo completely last night so everyone had to share the ladies.  That would normally spark chaos but given the ridiculous new restrictions on customer numbers the queues weren't too bad.


----------



## Marjan (Sep 20, 2015)

Petition here: Guinness Chief Executive Catriona Simons: Don't Evict Marian and her children. Stop Social Cleansing Brixton.







_Marian and her two children, aged 8 and 4, are 3 of the last remaining tenants in the loughborough park estate in Brixton. Guinness want to evict them in order to finish demolishing and 'regenerating' the estate.

Guinness is a housing association but it rented out flats 'temporarily' on Assured Shorthold Tenancy (AST) contracts and now after more than 8 years they are simply telling those people to leave. ASTs like Marian do not have the same legal rights to rehousing as social tenants. I*f she is evicted Marian will probably be forced to leave her job, and her children will have to move schools,* because they cannot afford a private flat in Brixton.

They need affordable social housing to enable them to stay in their community. Marian is a migrant from Nigeria with 'no recourse to public funds' such as housing benefit, so she must pay her full rent out of her low wages from the hospital where she works. *This is the social cleansing of one of the many low paid workers who do such valuable work in London but who cannot afford to live here anymore.*

We call on Guinness to rehouse Marian and all the other AST tenants and stop the evictions now._


----------



## Angellic (Sep 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I read this piece in Brixton Buzz about Soho House putting in a planning application for the premises where the Phoenix Cafe is.
> 
> I have put this objection in tonight. You can still do online comments.
> 
> ...


 last bit by Angellic. Not got the hang of this quoting thing yet!


----------



## chrisscottd1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Brixton Sports and Social club causing painful level of noise nuisance for hours on corner of Coldharbour and Moorland.
Anyone know what sort of music licence they have what which allows 10ft banks of speakers  blasting sound at their neighbours' windows? Not even as though there is anyone in their garden to enjoy music!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 20, 2015)

Shooting in Coldharbour Lane this morning.
BREAKING: Man fighting for his life after Camberwell shooting - Southwark News


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

chrisscottd1 said:


> Brixton Sports and Social club causing painful level of noise nuisance for hours on corner of Coldharbour and Moorland.
> Anyone know what sort of music licence they have what which allows 10ft banks of speakers  blasting sound at their neighbours' windows? Not even as though there is anyone in their garden to enjoy music!



Could hear it up my way. 

Highly unlikely they have music license for this level of sound outside. They have set up sound system outside at the back of the building. 

You need to put in a noise complaint here specifying where, when and what is the problem.

Complaints are kept confidential. Not sure but the noise team number should work on weekends. 

Also worth emailing Coldharbour ward Cllrs asking what exactly is going on at the building. Its still Council owned as far as I know.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Could hear it up my way.
> 
> Highly unlikely they have music license for this level of sound outside. They have set up sound system outside at the back of the building.
> 
> ...


It's deafeningly loud but I'm never going to complain. After all, they were here before me and they've always had the occasional mega loud event. Be nice if the shouty bloke wound it in a bit and just let the music play a bit more though.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

editor said:


> It's deafeningly loud but I'm never going to complain. After all, they were here before me and they've always had the occasional mega loud event. Be nice if the shouty bloke wound it in a bit and just let the music play a bit more though.



Its starting to be a regular thing. And as chrisscottd1 says there was hardly anyone there. Dont understand what it was happening for.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

Thought would flag this up.


> The Mayor has announced plans for an Ultra Low Emission Zone, which will ban the most polluting lorries, buses and cars. But this will not cover a lot of Lambeth, including Brixton. While air quality is forecast to improve gradually over the next ten years, it is not acceptable that parts of Brixton look destined to remain polluted for years. Recently-published figures from Kings College London[3] show that in Lambeth alone almost 200 people died in 2010 as a result of exposure to nitrogen dioxide.  Sign our petition calling for the Ultra Low Emission Zone to be expanded to include all of Lambeth to improve air quality for people living and working in the area.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

Brixton Design Trail is on for next week

I liked this outside the Tube:


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2015)

And this in Ferndale road as part of the design trail.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2015)

There's a piece on Buzz: 
Brixton Street Gallery launched in Ferndale Road, Brixton


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah, the blocks on the left a fucking awful


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's more info on the Brixton Design Trail that's taking place up to the 27th.


----------



## se5 (Sep 21, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thought would flag this up.
> 
> The Mayor has announced plans for an Ultra Low Emission Zone, which will ban the most polluting lorries, buses and cars. But this will not cover a lot of Lambeth, including Brixton. While air quality is forecast to improve gradually over the next ten years, it is not acceptable that parts of Brixton look destined to remain polluted for years. Recently-published figures from Kings College London[3] show that in Lambeth alone almost 200 people died in 2010 as a result of exposure to nitrogen dioxide. Sign our petition calling for the Ultra Low Emission Zone to be expanded to include all of Lambeth to improve air quality for people living and working in the area.



Not to take away support from the petition but wont we benefit from the low emission zone as it stands? I remember reading somewhere that most of the pollution in Brixton was due to the buses and as most of the buses that pass through Brixton (and Lambeth generally) are routes that head on in to central London they will be low emission anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 21, 2015)

Designing Brixton - hear from architects who helped inform Brixton's future

I won't be able to go to this but some might be interested.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2015)

Interactive map showing road accidents, 2005-2014, in London.


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a telescopic festival flag pole by Thursday? Amazon etc can't get one to me until Friday.... Brixton or further afield


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 21, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Interactive map showing road accidents, 2005-2014, in London.



Blimey, that was a depressing few minutes I spent looking at that. 
Message seems to be don't ride motorbikes up the A road through Streatham to Brixton, and don't ride bicycles ANY-fucking-WHERE.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been sent an invite for the upcoming launch party of a big money backed restaurant in Brixton.
They've used the iconic image of housing activist Olive Morris with a megaphone as their artwork.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2015)

These signs are still everywhere - and they're "advertising" an event that happened three weeks ago.   

Estate agents Haart spam Brixton with illegal signposting campaign


----------



## se5 (Sep 22, 2015)

It was 15 years ago today...

Brixton Cycles have just tweeted a link to a film of Car Free Day 2000 when Coldharbour Lane was shut for the day



Lovely film that brings back happy memories of the day and an insight into how Coldharbour used to be...


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

se5 said:


> Lovely film that brings back happy memories of the day and an insight into how Coldharbour used to be...


Different world now, isn't it? That was a great day.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Huh?




Senzala is a brazilian term for slaves/slave huts

Casa-Grande & Senzala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Senzala is a brazilian term for slaves/slave huts
> Casa-Grande & Senzala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Sounds like a misconceived try at a memorable name. Unless it is black-run, or run by the descendants of Brazilian slaves.
I look forward to an Honest Queerpizzaroyale.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 23, 2015)

> Claudia and Elieser the two owners explain: “The Senzalas were slave houses for plantations and farms in Brazil from the 16th to 19th centuries. It was from the Senzalas that much of Brazilian culture developed, such as Capoeira and popular dishes like Feijoada stew. We named our crêperie ‘Senzala’ in tribute to those who formed our Brazilian roots and influences.”








#yourpound – Meet the trader: Senzala | The Brixton Pound

I think the explanation of the name is also on the Senzala homepage but it won't load properly on my phone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I think the explanation of the name is also on the Senzala homepage but it won't load properly on my phone.



About Us | Senzala


----------



## Manter (Sep 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Sounds like a misconceived try at a memorable name. Unless it is black-run, or run by the descendants of Brazilian slaves.
> I look forward to an Honest Queerpizzaroyale.


They are Brazilians I believe. And have been open since about 2012.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2015)

Good and large salads there.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

Never tried it because it's always jammed. Grub looks cracking though when I walk past it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

Must try it soon though, it has some really good reviews.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> #yourpound – Meet the trader: Senzala | The Brixton Pound
> 
> I think the explanation of the name is also on the Senzala homepage but it won't load properly on my phone.



They are a lovely couple. Passionate about politics and social injustices. They explained to me the concept of 'Senzala', which I found shocking (but not surprising, as European colonisation was always about barbaric repression of indigenous/enslaved populations). In no way do I think the owners are making light of the original meaning of senzala.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 23, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> They are a lovely couple. Passionate about politics and social injustices. They explained to me the concept of 'Senzala', which I found shocking (but not surprising, as European colonisation was always about barbaric repression of indigenous/enslaved populations). In no way do I think the owners are making light of the original meaning of senzala.



Agreed. From the few quotes ive seen I'm inclined to think natcphd is going off half cocked.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

This was ace last night 
















Seun Kuti throws down a thrilling set of politically charged Afrobeat at Brixton Jamm


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

A Brixton vignette: 






Life After Death, Eley Kishimoto and Brixton tube station


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 23, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> They are a lovely couple. Passionate about politics and social injustices. They explained to me the concept of 'Senzala', which I found shocking (but not surprising, as European colonisation was always about barbaric repression of indigenous/enslaved populations). In no way do I think the owners are making light of the original meaning of senzala.



Can vouch for the same. Cracking food, huge portions. Keeps me going from early morning until late eve on the weekends.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Agreed. From the few quotes ive seen I'm inclined to think natcphd is going off half cocked.


Some people are fucking desperate to take offence where none exists.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

editor said:


> A Brixton vignette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Monday morning there was a guy giving out some newspapers while shouting in a strangled diatribe. All I got was: "yezibeenonabenderallweekend". The preacher guy was in his usual place giving it his usual "God is great and stuff". It was a nice contrasting start to a Monday and pleased me greatly.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 23, 2015)

what a sad, and bleakly Orwellian poster this is from Lambeth Council. Weird.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 23, 2015)

It's not that weird tbh if it reduces isolation amongst the elderly and vulnerable.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dan U said:


> It's not that weird tbh if it reduces isolation amongst the elderly and vulnerable.


I agree with that - but it does seem that Lambeth Council is getting out of service provision and into preaching.

If Lambeth truly wish to assume the mantle of the Church of England they will have to sing Happy Birthday to residents on their birthday - or at least get volunteer neighbours to do it. They have the information on their computer systems - so when is it starting?


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 23, 2015)

Old snooker club on Acray Lanay has a "faded"front siganage promising Blues, Barbecue and Bollocks to go alongside their everlasting building works.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I agree with that - but it does seem that Lambeth Council is getting out of service provision and into preaching.
> 
> If Lambeth truly wish to assume the mantle of the Church of England they will have to sing Happy Birthday to residents on their birthday - or at least get volunteer neighbours to do it. They have the information on their computer systems - so when is it starting?


I don't think it's church of England territory, it's potentially social care cost avoidance. 

Promoting community inclusion in theory prevents or delays social and health care expenditure, although if the evidence base is there to support that is another matter. 

Of course, being lambeth, they could just be being weird.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

Dan U said:


> It's not that weird tbh if it reduces isolation amongst the elderly and vulnerable.


I'm not sure if #DoTheRightThing is going to be a particularly effective way to try and reach the elderly and vulnerable, to be honest.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> Old snooker club on Acray Lanay has a "faded"front siganage promising Blues, Barbecue and Bollocks to go alongside their everlasting building works.


It was all shoulders to the wheel when I passed about 6 this evening. Must be a big push on to get opened soon.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It was all shoulders to the wheel when I passed about 6 this evening. Must be a big push on to get opened soon.


They were power-sawing or angle-grinding a whole ton of stuff at 9pm, so yes.


----------



## prunus (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Some people are fucking desperate to take offence where none exists.



Ah you've seen our motto


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> what a sad, and bleakly Orwellian poster this is from Lambeth Council. Weird.
> View attachment 77089


That hashtag is going to come back to haunt them


----------



## discobastard (Sep 23, 2015)

.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 24, 2015)

.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2015)

After 20 years of planning deadlock and developer dodginess, this eyesore sight on Josephine Avenue is about to be turned into (private) flats.

Work starts tomorrow, allegedly


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> After 20 years of planning deadlock and developer dodginess, this eyesore sight on Josephine Avenue is about to be turned into (private) flats.
> 
> Work starts tomorrow, allegedly
> 
> View attachment 77109


Call me a cynic, if you will, but I wouldn't hold your breath on that one!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Call me a cynic, if you will, but I wouldn't hold your breath on that one!



Yep. True. I have been promised this before


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 24, 2015)

se5 said:


> It was 15 years ago today...
> 
> Brixton Cycles have just tweeted a link to a film of Car Free Day 2000 when Coldharbour Lane was shut for the day
> 
> ...





Very nice film.

Was that the first car-free day? Were there others?

I recently found a photo of a banner I made for Clifton Mansions for car-free day, but I can’t for the life of me remember what year it was. Hopefully somebody less addled than I can remember.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 24, 2015)

discobastard said:


> These signs can be poorly fixed and some people think they are genuinely dangerous - here are some examples of people who have hurt their arms on them.




Where are the examples editor?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> Very nice film.
> 
> Was that the first car-free day? Were there others?
> 
> ...


I think 2000 was the first one








And another in 2001











Road block, Brixton car Free Day 2001


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where are the examples editor?


Eh?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 24, 2015)

Hurt their arms ripping them down?


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 24, 2015)

editor said:


> I think 2000 was the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's 2000 I'm thinking of - I remember the black Elvis from your pic. 
I remember it as a really great day. 
It'd be great to see this happening a lot more in Brixton (and elsewhere), but I suspect that these days all the joy and fun would be displaced by the needs of our corporate masters.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> It's 2000 I'm thinking of - I remember the black Elvis from your pic.
> I remember it as a really great day.
> It'd be great to see this happening a lot more in Brixton (and elsewhere), but I suspect that these days all the joy and fun would be displaced by the needs of our corporate masters.


It would probably be branded as an Adidas Car Free Day.


----------



## se5 (Sep 24, 2015)

editor said:


> It would probably be branded as an Adidas Car Free Day.



Car Free Day is actually something that Lambeth does every year  very well - this year's event takes place on Saturday on Estreham Road, SW16 (near Streatham Common Station) - Car Free Day | Lambeth Council - as well as showing an alternative way of doing things without cars they also use the day to monitor the impact of possible road closures on surrounding traffic levels, disruption etc - 2001 car free day led to the redevelopment of Windrush Square and rerouting of traffic straught up Brixton Hill rather than round St Matthews Road as before. 

As I understand it this year's event is designed to show how the area could be improved if Estreham Road was shut to motor traffic as the TfL cycling quietway route goes through the area.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

se5 said:


> Car Free Day is actually something that Lambeth does every year  very well - this year's event takes place on Saturday on Estreham Road, SW16 (near Streatham Common Station) - Car Free Day | Lambeth Council - as well as showing an alternative way of doing things without cars they also use the day to monitor the impact of possible road closures on surrounding traffic levels, disruption etc - 2001 car free day led to the redevelopment of Windrush Square and rerouting of traffic straught up Brixton Hill rather than round St Matthews Road as before.
> 
> As I understand it this year's event is designed to show how the area could be improved if Estreham Road was shut to motor traffic as the TfL cycling quietway route goes through the area.


I kind of liked it more when it made a grand statement.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 24, 2015)

Last year Car Free Day was centred around Loughborough Junction.

Still needs a spot of tinkering...


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> After 20 years of planning deadlock and developer dodginess, this eyesore sight on Josephine Avenue is about to be turned into (private) flats.
> 
> Work starts tomorrow, allegedly
> 
> View attachment 77109


Oh. And I don't think we celebrated the removal of the hoarding on Water Lane a few weeks ago. Hurrah!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where are the examples editor?



He has discobastard on mutual ignore, so won't have a clue about what you're on about, you Norbert.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> you Norbert.



A very much under used insult. Not as good as calling someone a Herbert though


----------



## discobastard (Sep 24, 2015)

This post by myself from last night was out of order.  Got slightly abusive and that’s not how I like to conduct myself.  While there was a message in there that I still hold very strongly to (re balance, facts etc), it was delivered in a wholly inappropriate way.  End of a *very* bad day.  For the record – apologies to editor, and everybody else who might have thought it was a bit over the top (it was).  

There’s healthy debate which I strongly believe in and that just didn't do the job.

Cheers everybody



discobastard said:


> Just in case the ignore function doesn't allow me to quote a poster that has put me on forced ignore because they disagreed with some stuff I said (that involved no personal abuse whatsoever).
> 
> Re: Estate agents Haart spam Brixton with illegal signposting campaign
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2015)

Fair enough. Strongly stated but didn't stand out as particularly outrageous or abusive to me.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Fair enough. Strongly stated but didn't stand out as particularly outrageous or abusive to me.


Not outrageous but on reflection, and for clarity, the bits about 'half decent journalist' and 'piss poor article' were out of order.  Just don't fit in with my view of what healthy debate is, whatever any other party chooses to say.   Cheers.

eta: have deleted the original messages but leaving previous message here with quote as to support the point.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess there's a bit of a fine line between blogging and journalism and they are often treated as interchangeable disciplines.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2015)

Evening Standard today


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> what a sad, and bleakly Orwellian poster this is from Lambeth Council. Weird.
> View attachment 77089



There is a whole series of them. 

I found them annoying. Worst kind of New Labour hectoring of people.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

There was a shooting on Medora Road (off Elm Park) last night. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2015)

Update:








> This weekend is your last chance to visit Loughborough Farm’s community cafe and market shop at the Platform, just opposite their farm at 2 Ridgeway Road (SW9 7AH).
> 
> For the past two weeks, the local community farm project has been selling homemade salads and sandwiches made using farm produce, as well as cakes, coffees and herbal teas. In the evenings (from Thursday – Saturday) locals have also been able to stop by and enjoy a locally brewed craft beer (or several).


Visit Loughborough Junction’s Farm Shop this weekend with local food, cocktails & our charity Brixton beer


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I guess there's a bit of a fine line between blogging and journalism and they are often treated as interchangeable disciplines.



Because, effectively, they *are* interchangeable disciplines, even down to the sad fact of not getting paid for what you write.  
There's no difference between the content of the opinion piece leanderman posted up in post #594 from the Standard, and most blogging and _reportage_ about Brixton by Brixtonites ("nu" and old). The only *real* difference is that one relies on the publishing of a physical artefact in order to be distributed, while the other relies on electronic means. The rest of it (circulation, advertising) is reputational, and to do with having an "established" brand.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> There is a whole series of them.
> 
> I found them annoying. Worst kind of New Labour hectoring of people.



Those that give a shit about their elderly neighbours already engage with them, in my experience. The irony here is that we have a local authority preaching what are community values, while dismantling/planning to dismantle entire communities across the borough. They've already done it to *your* community, and the other "Short Life" communities. This is the usual (as you say) New Labour hectoring, with the added bone in the throat that we're most of us well aware of the degree to which Lambeth as a commissioner of services for elderly people, has minimised the volume of services it commissions. This is another attempt to hive off responsibility onto others - which wouldn't be so bad *if* the council were honest about what they were doing.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because, effectively, they *are* interchangeable disciplines, even down to the sad fact of not getting paid for what you write.
> There's no difference between the content of the opinion piece leanderman posted up in post #594 from the Standard, and most blogging and _reportage_ about Brixton by Brixtonites ("nu" and old). The only *real* difference is that one relies on the publishing of a physical artefact in order to be distributed, while the other relies on electronic means. The rest of it (circulation, advertising) is reputational, and to do with having an "established" brand.


Many newspapers are guilty of posting up some shockingly inaccurate material, and the freedom of blogs that aren't influenced by commercial constraints can lead to some excellent journalism being produced. The stuff Tricky Skills posts on Buzz is a very good example - I don't see many other media outlets holding Lambeth to account.

Besides, it's almost impossible _not_ to express an opinion or a bias of some sort when you're reporting on something, because everyone sees things differently, and I prefer a writer to have an opinion and some passion rather that someone regurgitating and reshuffling a press release. And, of course, if someone doesn't like the angle a blog takes, the solution is simple: either add your own comments to the story or, even better, get off your arse and start your own.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Many newspapers are guilty of posting up some shockingly inaccurate material...



Tell me about it! Every paper employed subs to edit and fact-check articles, back in the day. Now the profession barely exists any more, and fact-checking appears to be nothing more than a quick google. 



> ....and the freedom of blogs that aren't influenced by commercial constraints can lead to some excellent journalism being produced. The stuff Tricky Skills posts on Buzz is a very good example - I don't see many other media outlets holding Lambeth to account.



Agreed. The _SLP_ does what it can - within commercial constraints - to hold the local authorities within its distribution area to account, but they can only make so many waves.
Then, as a complete contrast, you have _Brixton Bogle_...



> Besides, it's almost impossible _not_ to express an opinion or a bias of some sort when you're reporting on something, because everyone sees things differently...



*ALL* news journalism is opinion, and is "partial" to a particular side - something conveniently forgotten by those that criticise a lack of neutrality by this or that publication. _The Times_ used to be called "the newspaper of record", as though it were neutrally transcribing events for posterity. In reality it does as it has always done - presents the opinions of the establishment as a definitive viewpoint.



> ...and I prefer a writer to have an opinion and some passion rather that someone regurgitating and reshuffling a press release.


 Which isn't really journalism, but rather a form of editing.



> And, of course, if someone doesn't like the angle a blog takes, the solution is simple: either add your own comments to the story or, even better, get off your arse and start your own.



I'm an inveterate blog commenter - in a "news" context, one of the things that I love about this particular form of "citizen journalism" is the feedback mechanisms that can allow both author and audience to hone their arguments.  That said, most critics will *never* get off their arses, purely because it's easier to comment/criticise, than to turn out original journalism - and I say that as someone who works both sides of the fence (including on _Brixton Buzz_!), although admittedly I comment more frequently than I write articles.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm DJing with the Offline Crew at the Market House tonight, 10pm-3am. If any urbanotes want to get in free, please dro me a PM and I'll sort it 







Friday 25th September 2015, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## bimble (Sep 25, 2015)

Spotted this morning, on Atlantic Road:


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2015)

(Post moved)


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 25, 2015)

The Blues Kitchen (ex Electric Social) is shaping up


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2015)

I see that Brixton Heritage Ltd (reg. Douglas Isle of Man) are back with two planning applications for 400 -402 Coldharbour Lane (formerly Granada Minicabs and shortly to be Rosie's Thai Restaurant it seems).

The previous application was rejected by Planning committee because of issues to do with extraction systems - but this time BHL (registered in the Isle of Man) are giving the planners a choice of two systems - high level and low level.

I attended and actively participated in both planning hearings to date (Cllr Donatus Anyanwu was a trooper I have to say).

Sad to see Brixton's shopping potential further damaged by the cancer of wall to wall restaurants - but that is how planning like it.

City Heritage Limited (closely related to Brixton Heritage Limited - registered in the Isle of Man) helpfully tweeted the internal condition of the property some months ago - thereby substantiating the claim that a developer would need to spend vast sums putting it right. Incidentally this poor condition has given the Isle of Man company exemption from Business Rates)

I guess this was before the extremely rude "antiques" shop who seemed to treat customers as potential criminals.


----------



## bossykate (Sep 26, 2015)

P


----------



## Angellic (Sep 26, 2015)

There seem to be people living in 3 or 4 vans on Angell Rd, by the side of St. John's. it might not be so bad but there are now bags of human excrement appearing in the street and the churchyard.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 77197 I see that Brixton Heritage Ltd (reg. Douglas Isle of Man) are back with two planning applications for 400 -402 Coldharbour Lane (formerly Granada Minicabs and shortly to be Rosie's Thai Restaurant it seems).
> 
> The previous application was rejected by Planning committee because of issues to do with extraction systems - but this time BHL (registered in the Isle of Man) are giving the planners a choice of two systems - high level and low level.
> .



There is also an appeal lodged against the Planning committees rejection of the previous application. 

This means its out of the Planning Committee and Councils hands. The issue will be decided by unelected official. Will depend on how well the Council defend there position.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2015)

Angellic said:


> There seem to be people living in 3 or 4 vans on Angell Rd, by the side of St. John's. it might not be so bad but there are now bags of human excrement appearing in the street and the churchyard.



More people than one might think live in cars and vans. I was chatting to someone recently who lives in a tent. He finds hidden away bits of London where he can pitch his tent. Hides his tent in daytime when hes working and comes back at night. He was telling me about people who live in vans in London. I know someone who did that for several years. There is whole subculture of people who live slightly off grid. Partly through choice and partly circumstance. Its works in a grey area of legality. The guy I know who camps out likes the freedom from landlords. The one who used to live in van was ex army. As he said he was used to roughing it. He liked taking his van out of London on weekends. Liked not being tied to anywhere.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 27, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> More people than one might think live in cars and vans. I was chatting to someone recently who lives in a tent. He finds hidden away bits of London where he can pitch his tent. Hides his tent in daytime when hes working and comes back at night. He was telling me about people who live in vans in London. I know someone who did that for several years. There is whole subculture of people who live slightly off grid. Partly through choice and partly circumstance. Its works in a grey area of legality. The guy I know who camps out likes the freedom from landlords. The one who used to live in van was ex army. As he said he was used to roughing it. He liked taking his van out of London on weekends. Liked not being tied to anywhere.


Tentrification.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 27, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> More people than one might think live in cars and vans.



I was aware of it but not  not witnessed it before. The only issue that i have is to do with sanitation.St John's also hosts a pre-school as well. Sadly, that stretch of Angell Rd has always seemed more litter-strewn than other areas.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 27, 2015)

I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added.

Fucks sake.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added.
> 
> Fucks sake.


Fucking embarrassing. 






I've got another dodgy story about them that I'd been giving them the benefit of the doubt on. I think I'll run it now.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2015)

Last niught I was made painfully aware of just how much Brixton has changed recently.

I fancied a lateish beer. I didn't want to go clubbing or spend £5+ for a clubbing experience, just grab a pint.

So I went past the Albert where there was a very slow moving  'one in/one out' queuing in operation because of the daft capacity restrictions imposed on them.

So where can I go I thought? I looked at the options that used to be available to me:

Grosvenor - closed for luxury flats
Canterbury - closed for luxury flats
Kaff - closed due to massive rent hike
Mango Landin - closed for luxury flats

In the end, I went in to say hello to my friends at the 414 which is, of course, soon to be closed for luxury flats.

It fucking sucks.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 27, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which *encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added*.
> 
> Fucks sake.






*Brixton 2015:  Whatever next?*​


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Last niught I was made painfully aware of just how much Brixton has changed recently.
> 
> I fancied a lateish beer. I didn't want to go clubbing or spend £5+ for a clubbing experience, just grab a pint.
> 
> ...



And to top it all off you were accosted by a long time lurker outside St Matthew's church! (Good to meet you by the way)

Gremio is quite chilled out on a Saturday I find - it has quite a nice continental feel to it although I appreciate that it isn't cheap.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 27, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added.
> 
> Fucks sake.



Presumably they encourage any of their customers, not just the white ones?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> And to top it all off you were accosted by a long time lurker outside St Matthew's church! (Good to meet you by the way)
> 
> Gremio is quite chilled out on a Saturday I find - it has quite a nice continental feel to it although I appreciate that it isn't cheap.


Ah it was you! Lovely to meet you both.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added.
> 
> Fucks sake.


That has made my stomach turn. Absolutely disgusted by what I just read.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Presumably they encourage any of their customers, not just the white ones?


Are you for real?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are you for real?



Sorry, I meant are they actually encouraging white customers to do it as the OP said (in which case it is outrageously racist) or are they encouraging customers to do it (in which case it's it's probably more ignorance than anything malicious)


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2015)

Why don't they run a campaign called #muslifyme and treat that religion as a marketing tool too?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Sorry, I meant are they actually encouraging white customers to do it as the OP said (in which case it is outrageously racist) or are they encouraging customers to do it (in which case it's it's probably more ignorance than anything malicious)


Whatever their 'aim' is it's belittling and patronising.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are you for real?



It's just spammisery "misunderstanding" again, like he does every time he asks one of his _faux_-guileless questions.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

I think Turtle Twats deserves it's own thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Why don't they run a campaign called #muslifyme and treat that religion as a marketing tool too?



Now that would be foolish, picking on a religion with a billion followers, whereas Rastafari, well who's going to be bothered by a few chippy be-dreadlocked black protesters and their white friends whining about racism and cultural appropriation?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think Turtle Twats deserves it's own thread.



I think you're right.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's just spammisery "misunderstanding" again, like he does every time he asks one of his _faux_-guileless questions.


Nitpicking and obnoxious it certainly is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Whatever their 'aim' is it's belittling and patronising.


Yep.
It's like they've given no thought to what Rastafari is, or what locks mean to Rastas. You can bet the food isn't ital, either.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I see that the pastiche Caribbean theme restaurant chain Turtle Bay, due to open a branch in Brixton, has embarked on (and then hastily withdrawn) a marketing campaign called #rastafyme which encourages white customers to have their picture taken while enjoying their meal, which is then filtered to make them look black with comedy dreadlocks added.
> 
> Fucks sake.


Would you mind if I quote you on a new thread?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep.
> It's like they've given no thought to what Rastafari is, or what locks mean to Rastas. You can bet the food isn't ital, either.


The whole set up is bizarre...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The whole set up is bizarre...



Depends on your perspective. *We* might think it's bizarre, but to them what this is about is commodifying facets of culture to sell "exotic" food to (looking at prices in their established outlets) with disposable income and uneducated palates (  ).
Me, if I were looking for Jamaican cuisine, I'd rather spend my money in longer-standing local independent restaurants, not a chain outlet like Turtle Bay.
How long 'til Maccy D does a jerk burger?


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Would you mind if I quote you on a new thread?


No problem!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2015)

Great turnout and great vibes for Brixton Come Together today:






















Brixton Come Together 2015 photos: sunshine, music and anti-gentrification


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2015)

I also went to the Brixton Come Together festival. Its was just right. Not to big and a great friendly atmosphere. Looked great as well. A few of my photos.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I also went to the Brixton Come Together festival. Its was just right. Not to big and a great friendly atmosphere. Looked great as well. A few of my photos.


Beautiful.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 28, 2015)

Great shots, editor and Gramsci.  

Sorry to have missed it.  I know it sounds like a feeble excuse, but if just one person even accidentally touched my bad arm, their mellow would have been severely harshed.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 28, 2015)

It was still busy but just closing around 8 when I went by. Lots of people & mini-systems still buzzing 

The finale was fireworks and firebreathing display outside the BCA gates.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Fucking embarrassing.



Fucking hell


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

If anyone is in or around Brixton Boots please can they check if the photo printer is working. I went last week and it was broken.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2015)

Evening Standard investigates violence, deprivation and community on the Angell Town estate


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Evening Standard investigates violence, deprivation and community on the Angell Town estate


I picked up a copy - a rare thing as that right wing rag normally winds me up - but I remain hopeful that it will sympathetically detail the real difficulties faced by families on that estate rather than be another of their poor bashing episodes.

I will report back later!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 28, 2015)

A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.


They might have a closing party at some point later. I've been asked to DJ but it would be a strange and sad kind of party. I hate what's happening to my town.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.



This is so sad.  They're such lovely people.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I picked up a copy - a rare thing as that right wing rag normally winds me up - but I remain hopeful that it will sympathetically detail the real difficulties faced by families on that estate rather than be another of their poor bashing episodes.
> 
> I will report back later!


You may have some time to do this - looks like it could be 2 or 3 days more if not the whole week.
The bit about Foxtons will get you going.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.


I love the smell in A&C.
Really going to miss it.


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Evening Standard investigates violence, deprivation and community on the Angell Town estate



The bit about having a camera swivelling to watch you every time you leave the front door.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> The bit about having a camera swivelling to watch you every time you leave the front door.


Is fiction


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Is fiction



Interesting. I thought it sounded unlikely - good to have it confirmed.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

I Thought I'd share this (I have put it on the Camberwell thread too). The How Does It Feel to be Loved crew used to do their South London nights at Canterbury Arms in Brixton. Anyway, I love this night and am hoping they can 'prove themselves' and so continue to hold the night at The Crypt.

---------------------

Hello!

I'm very very pleased to announce that HDIF has found a new home south of the river, and it's at The Crypt in Camberwell. The venue couldn't be more HDIF - a jazz club in the crypt underneath St Giles' church on Camberwell Church Street, it's a beautiful, atmospheric, and ever so slightly eccentric space which feels like it could have featured on the second side of "Tigermilk". It's 150 capacity, so more of a Buffalo Bar style space then the Canterbury, with a cool dancefloor, lots of interesting nooks and crannies for chatting in, and a great private garden for the smokers.

We have been given TWO CHANCES to prove ourselves. First is Saturday October 3rd and then Saturday November 7th. After that, they'll see how the nights have gone and whether they'd like to make this a regular event. If you'd like to have HDIF south of the river, please support us on these two nights. I can't see many other decent options for a HDIF south, so if this doesn't work out, then I reckon that'll be that.

Guest DJ for the night is Chris Stride.

If you are coming on Saturday, if you could possibly come along earlier rather than later please, that would be fantastic - a jazz club is going to be used to people turning up earlier for gigs, so the sooner we have a nice crowd in the venue, then the happier everyone will be. First impressions always count, of course, and it would be great to start off with a big night.

Usual admission of £4 for members and £6 for non-members. The club will run from 9pm - 2am. Advance tickets are here WeGotTickets - Your Online Box Office - HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE LOVED? AT THE CRYPT - OPENING NIGHT!

Requests please! What would you like to hear on the night?

Plus!

Talking of nights in south London, our little sister club, Great Big Kiss, is holding another Halloween dance party. This year it's at the Windmill, back where we had the first HDIF soul and sixties night in 2009. There's more info about that here - great big kiss, saturday october 31st, the windmill, brixton, halloween special, london, motown, northern soul, girl groups, rock n roll club night

That's it for now. Have a great week, and hope to see you in our new venue on Saturday night!
Ian x


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Fucking embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turtle Bay have responded and are blaming an 'extrernal person' for the whole rastafyme campaign.....

Caribbean restaurant slammed for ‘racist’ #Rastafyme campaign


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

oh dear


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> oh dear


I mean really how dumb can people be? don't answer that...


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I mean really how dumb can people be? don't answer that...


Oh, they can be even dumber. How about using Olive Morris imagery to promote the restaurant's launch? That can't be offensive can it?



Brixton’s Turtle Bay restaurant uses Olive Morris imagery as ‘racist’ #Rastafyme row simmers


----------



## 299 old timer (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks more like Depp in Pirates of the Carribean...

Anyway, proper news

Guardian backs campaign to reclaim Brixton from Guardian readers


----------



## discobastard (Sep 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Turtle Bay have responded and are blaming an 'extrernal person' for the whole rastafyme campaign.....
> 
> Caribbean restaurant slammed for ‘racist’ #Rastafyme campaign


And the PR company are saying that the restaurant themselves manage their social media.  Sound like a clusterfuck.


----------



## innit (Sep 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.





gaijingirl said:


> This is so sad.  They're such lovely people.





OvalhouseDB said:


> I love the smell in A&C.
> Really going to miss it.



All of this  so very sad for brixton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)

innit said:


> All of this  so very sad for brixton.


have a sympathy like


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And the PR company are saying that the restaurant themselves manage their social media.  Sound like a clusterfuck.
> 
> View attachment 77383


A quick look at RichLondon's web site, and they look pretty savvy to me, certainly savvy enough not to make this kind of blunder. Lets see who Turdle Bay try and blame next.


----------



## innit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> have a sympathy like


Is stating the rationale for your likes an innovative new way of boosting post count


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)

innit said:


> Is stating the rationale for your likes an innovative new way of boosting post count


no, it's so you don't think i'm liking it because people being sad is a good thing


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

It's getting interesting. I asked why they used Olive Morris's image on their flyer



WTF does "We are working with the Brixton community on the launch" mean?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

They still haven't answered why they thought it was a good idea to use an image of Olive Morris in their flyer past the fact that they, err, based in Brixton. In fact they are "_Cleverly situated_ next to London’s famous  ‘Brixton Academy’" which is nice.

About « Rich London PR


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

editor said:


> It's getting interesting. I asked why they used Olive Morris's image on their flyer
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does "We are working with the Brixton community on the launch" mean?




It means 'if we say that they'll leave us alone'


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I Thought I'd share this (I have put it on the Camberwell thread too). The How Does It Feel to be Loved crew used to do their South London nights at Canterbury Arms in Brixton. Anyway, I love this night and am hoping they can 'prove themselves' and so continue to hold the night at The Crypt.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...


There's not much space in there!

I also wonder if this will mark the point at which the Crypt ceases to be pleasingly off the radar for many people.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> There's not much space in there!
> 
> I also wonder if this will mark the point at which the Crypt ceases to be pleasingly off the radar for many people.


Sounds like it's increasingly difficult for club nights to find venues to accommodate them. Canterbury was quite small, always packed when I went to HDFI but still room for dancing. We'll see. I'm glad they've not just given up...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, they can be even dumber. How about using Olive Morris imagery to promote the restaurant's launch? That can't be offensive can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Brixton’s Turtle Bay restaurant uses Olive Morris imagery as ‘racist’ #Rastafyme row simmers


Speechless...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Sounds like it's increasingly difficult for club nights to find venues to accommodate them. Canterbury was quite small, always packed when I went to HDFI but still room for dancing. We'll see. I'm glad they've not just given up...



Well it's increasingly difficult to make money out of club nights, which is a bigger issue....venues want a guarantee that you'll bring people, and people get used to a space and a venue, so changing can be difficult because your regulars may not like the new venue, and just stop coming...so it's a bit of a risk all around. Ian's been at it a long time, so I'm sure he has a good feel for the crypt if he has chosen to work with them. Sure it will work out for him.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Sep 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C is closing on Saturday. I popped in today to stock up on pasta and felt quite choked up by the empty shelves. I bloody love that shop.



Really shit news. Long-time independent shops like A&C close and the only places now opening are the likes of Turtle Bay. Says too much about what's happening to Brixton and where it's going.


----------



## Winot (Sep 30, 2015)

In case any Brixton people can help/offer advice:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ome-urb-support-of-this.338667/#post-14137284


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Sep 30, 2015)

did anyone see that wing tai chinese supermarket has been shut for at least a week. does anyone know what has happened. sorry i don't picture evidence


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2015)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> did anyone see that wing tai chinese supermarket has been shut for at least a week. does anyone know what has happened. sorry i don't picture evidence


That's a bit worrying.  If that's gone too I'll be more than gutted.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

In case anyone missed it, here's the story of the end of the A&C deli: 

Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, Network Rail & Lambeth Council


----------



## Maharani (Sep 30, 2015)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it, here's the story of the end of the A&C deli:
> 
> Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, Network Rail & Lambeth Council


Very, very sad.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 30, 2015)

I wonder how much of the difficulty in attracting newcomers has been due to having a Sainsburys on either side and an improved M&S food hall. The offering of the new "local" supermarkets is much closer to the deli than, for instance, the old 7/11 was.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 30, 2015)

The "food court" place by the station had it's gate open today.  Could only see an ice cream van and some workmen inside.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 30, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> The "food court" place by the station had it's gate open today.  Could only see an ice cream van and some workmen inside.



Where's that?


----------



## ash (Sep 30, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> The "food court" place by the station had it's gate open today.  Could only see an ice cream van and some workmen inside.


I think their stretching the term good court at the moment liked like a hot dog/burger van and garden furniture on green baize to me


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2015)

ash said:


> I think their stretching the term good court at the moment liked like a hot dog/burger van and garden furniture on green baize to me


Is this inspired by that Winter Wonderland a couple of years ago?


----------



## ash (Sep 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Is this inspired by that Winter Wonderland a couple of years ago?


 At least it looked affordable


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 30, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Where's that?


Between wahaca and the kitchen stuff shop in a yard that's usually behind a locked gate


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Between wahaca and the kitchen stuff shop in a yard that's usually behind a locked gate


And was originally going to be a quick cut-through between the BR station and the underground station. Shutting the station arcade and privatising the passage behind the Wahaca/Brady's seems at particularly futile and probably minimally profitable exercise.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Between wahaca and the kitchen stuff shop in a yard that's usually behind a locked gate



Ah right I know where you mean



CH1 said:


> And was originally going to be a quick cut-through between the BR station and the underground station.



Would Electric Lane not be the quickest route?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Would Electric Lane not be the quickest route?


Noooo
There was this Clockwork Orange style arcade leading from Brixton Road, next to the tube back to Electric Lane - from whence one was going to be able to pass behind the Railway Pub/Bradys and safely cross over to the Southern Region station.






(viewed from Electric Avenue end - picture is on Brixton Buzz)


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

I remember the arcade, I thought it emptied out onto Electric Lane - hence making a journey round the back of Wahaca superfluous. I'll bow to your superior knowledge!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with a young Spanish woman (late teens/early 20s), small, shoulder length brown hair and, unusually, sucks on a dummy? She was wearing a light brown or grey track suit and was curled up on my door step last night when I got home. She asked for a cigarette, a pound and a room in exchange for work. We had a bit of a chat, although she didn't really say all that much. She said she'd been living with friends but couldn't anymore and that it was her first night out. I was going to call a helpline about places to stay but realised that I had left my phone where I'd been working. By the time I got back she was gone and I could not find her anywhere nearby. I've not seen her before.


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Is anyone familiar with a young Spanish woman (late teens/early 20s), small, shoulder length brown hair and, unusually, sucks on a dummy? She was wearing a light brown or grey track suit and was curled up on my door step last night when I got home. She asked for a cigarette, a pound and a room in exchange for work. We had a bit of a chat, although she didn't really say all that much. She said she'd been living with friends but couldn't anymore and that it was her first night out. I was going to call a helpline about places to stay but realised that I had left my phone where I'd been working. By the time I got back she was gone and I could not find her anywhere nearby. I've not seen her before.


I'll ask E as she knows all the Spanish community, shared houses etc round here


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

October thread here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - Oct 2015


----------

